# Potentially the Longest thread in History....



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

It can become that....

At the request of stealthb14 I am starting this thread...

The idea is from a thread that already exists in another part of this forum, but a version of it belongs here!

the way the game is played, someone asks a question and then you answer that question and ask another question in the same post.

ex

post 1
---------------
red or green?
---------------


post 2
---------------
green.

yes or no?
---------------

so here's the first question.... 


NissanForums.com or Anywhere else?


EDITED BY ADAM: To keep in the spirit of things, only post relevent replies or deletion will occur


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

NissanForums.com

one fish two fish?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

two fish.

red fish blue fish?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

lol blue fish 

spit or swallow


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Spit, you sick f()()ks. 

Once or twice?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

twice.. maybe thrice

cuffs or straps?


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Nice save Bob.... cuffs all the way

Tight or loose?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

TIGHT duh 

'The stranger' or Rosie Palm

(just watched gone in 60 seconds last night )


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Tight  ...

Dark or Light?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

the dark stranger! hehe

that will happen a lot....

sprint or at&t?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Sprint

mayo or mustard?


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

MUSTARD

Sandwich or sammich?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

sammich

draft or bottle (yeah i know, stupid question)


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Fine, dammit. I quit  .


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

c'mon, seriously Adam... dwaft

Push or pull?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

[salt n peppa] ahhh shhh *push* it [/snp]
and toMAYto

Winblows or Linux


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Prefer Linux anyday....

for the developers out there

C# or Java...?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

C#


Hot sauce or be a pussy and complain about spicy food?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Winblows


tall or short women?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Adam how could you pick C#... :'(

hot sauce baby!

MS Hater!

yes or no?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Yes Tall LOL

You think this is going to work ok 
or
People are just going to keep fucking up (selrider99  )


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

NO!!!

(and to let selrider back in the circle)
"tall or short women?"


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

tall women...

selrider99 has been on the other thread, so he knows the ropes... perse

this is going to happen alot because of the LARGE amount of people in the OT section....

just gotta play it smart....

Mac or PC?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Mac, if I could afford it.

Pepsi or Coke?

(coke coke coke coke)


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

haha.. unfair if you answer your own stuff... haha

answer: coke 

Ozarka or Deja Blue?


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

pepsi products atleast
edit: deja blue then
mountain dew or sprite (remix)?

edit:damn you guys are fast. i speed typed this thing and still got out of order  "screw you guys, im goin home " adamn you have PM


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Do the Dew.

+ or - ?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Adam said:


> *Yes Tall LOL
> 
> You think this is going to work ok
> or
> People are just going to keep fucking up (selrider99  )  *


 Hey check the time stamps  56k people should get some slack 


+

Drag or Autox


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

drag...

maxima rear suspension sucks balls!

SR or KA?

EDIT: 1600th post! woohoo!


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

KA (SR is illegal in Cali  )

15" or 16"

_edit-200th post!!!_


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

16
selena or ricky martin?
(the singers)


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Selena, better singer and waaaay finer than Ricky Martin. BTW, I hope she looks like J-Lo cause I have no idea what the real Selena looks like.

Cable Modem or Cocaine?


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

Cable modem.

Buy or Steal?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

buy.

( i have no idea what im doing but yea )

steatlth corners version 1 or 2 ?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

wtf?
uh....1 I guess

Cher or Ricky Martin? (hahahaha)


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Cher.... Ricky Martin just plain sucks.

Nite or Day?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Night

Paper or plastic?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

plastic

car or truck?


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Car

Office Space or Super Troopers?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

super troopers (that was a hard one)

fast car or fast comp


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

fast car!

carbon fiber or aluminum


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

carbon fiber

turbo or supercharger


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

Turbocharger.

Import or Domestic?


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Import

Waffles or Pancakes (where's Koopa when you need him  )


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

WAFFLES !

strawberries or blueberries?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

strawberries

fission or fusion?


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

Fusion.

Eyeglasses or Contacts?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

contacts

spoon and fork or spork?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

eyeglasses

Stephen Hawking or Neils Bohr?


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

Spoon and Fork.

Up or down?


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

down!

coke or pepsi?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

pepsi

quantum gravity or newtonian gravity?


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

Quantum Gravity.

Land or Sea?


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

newtonian gravity

hats or visors?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

quantum gravity.

pooh bear or eeyore?


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

neither, winey the poo is gay, hats or visors


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Eeyore!(Pooh's too damn stupid and happy)

Datsun L20B or Ford 2.3


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

Datsun L20B (Japenese reliability)

FWD or RWD?


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

RWD.

Left Hand or Right Hand?


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

left.. america owns

vampire or werewolf


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

vampire

jay leno or david letterman


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

letterman,

thongs or granny panties (on ur g/f)


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

If I had a GF, I'd say THONG!!!

QR25DE or GA16DE


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

QR25DE

PS2 or XBOX...


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

ps2!

03 maxima SE or 03 altima SE?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Maxima

turkey or chicken


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

turkey


titties or ass


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

*BOTH*

Pink or Brown....both?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

both 


corona or budwieser


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

corona

shots or a beer?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

beer (that was so so hard to decided)


blondes or brunettes


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

brunettes

240z or PL510


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

240z


kungfu movies or westerns


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

240 and kung fu 

ferrari or lamborghini


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

ferrari, no need to spend the extra 300,000$... 

skateboarding, or rollar skating?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Skateboarding(but I can't do either!)

ricing or racing?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

racing

1/4 mile or road course?


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

1/4 mile (hard to decide)

Loud exhaust or loud system?


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

loud system

Loud chick or loud bed ??


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Loud exhaust, but only if you have the power to back it up

softcore or hardcore


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

Hardcore (speed that is  )

4-cylinder or 6-cylinder


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

4 cyl w/ boost

RHD or LHD (hand drive)?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

lhd

hardcore loud latina chick


betty page or marilyn manroe


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Marilyn Monroe

farting or burping?


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

burping

Show truck or 4x4?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

farting (it feels more gratifying)



donuts or burnouts


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

MMMMMM...Donuts

Hyperbolie or Similie


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

similie

computer games or video games


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Neither... waste of time.

F1 or F12?


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

samo said:


> *Neither... waste of time.
> 
> S14A or S14B? *


Neither!
waste of money...
LOL or LMAO


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

LMAO

Mao Tse Tung or Josepf Stalin


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

WHO?

Lomein or Chowmein?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Mao is samo's avitar, and Stalin was head of the Soviet Union after the death of Vladimir Lenin until his death by either natural or unnatural causes (there is good evidence that he was assasinated)in the mid 1950's. Mao was head of the Comunist revolution in China. Chairman Mao was also known for his idiotic cultural revolution that isolated China from the rest of the world until Nixon's visit in 1973(?).Both Mao and Stalin were guilty of mass murder and Stalin killed more of his own people that Hitler did.I did it as a joke(about samo's avitar), but since no one got it, I figured I'd explain it


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

niether 
richard simmons or christopher lowell


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Difficult to say.same as Stalin vs Mao, no good choice!

better job: Pizza delivery driver or roofer


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

pizza rules
fiber board or plywood


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

mdf

no t.v. or having to watch a really dumb wedding reality tv show?


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

no tv..

tastes great or less filling?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

my420sx said:


> *WHO?
> 
> Lomein or Chowmein? *


chowmein !

Mcdonalds or burger king?


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

McDonalds.

DSL or Dial Up?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

DSL !

(for so cali peeps )

In and out or Jack in the box ?


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

uhh in and out

stayin up late on the message board and being tired in the morning

or going to bed early so you're refreshed for work?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

going to bed !

Corona or Schmirinoff Ice ?


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

Corona.

Clean or Dirty?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Dirty 

in the bed... or anywhere else...


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

or anywhere else


Alpine or Clarion


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

tough call....

Clarions go in Ferrari's and Alpines go in Lamborghini's.....

the only two aftermarket stereos i've personally purchased were an alpine and a clarion....

I'm gonna go with Alpine though...

Tig ol bitties or simple handful?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

BIG 

Coffee or Tea ?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Tea!

Green tea or black tea?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Green Tea

mini or MINI?


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

mini

Candyland or Trivial Pursuit?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Candyland, play it with my kids 


nike or addias?


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

'just do it'

Jarule or 50 Cent?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

neither!

1/2 dollar is over played... grr

east coast or west coast rap?


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

Neither!

G35 or 350Z?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

G35 all the way!

S13 or S14?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

S14 Evil Eye

Pabst or Natty?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Neither! 

Get drunk or Get stoned?


----------



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

Drunk!

Britney or R35?


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

Britney in the R35

Britney or Aguilera..


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

britney

paying more and getting immediately or ordering online and waiting a month (but paying $50 less???


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

R35 


Kayla Yu or Natasha Yi


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

natasha yi



mcdonalds or jack in the box?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

already answered in the prev pages.

auto tranny or manual tranny ?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Manual fo shizzle

LT1 or LS1 ?(no brainer)


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

LT1 ?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

LT1

Cracker or ******


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

cracker

beans or rice


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

beans


watermelon or fried chicken?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

fried chicken

I can't f-ing believe you guys took LT1  Assuming you don't know what I'm talking about, here's the hint

WS6 or SS?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

WS6 

vette or viper


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

viper


sponge bob or richard simmons


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

vette. Z06... 


AMG or BMW- M?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

errr... spongebob... sorry

vette

and again...

AMG or BMW M?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

niky said:


> *errr... spongebob... sorry
> 
> vette
> 
> ...


AMG

trucks - lifted or dropped


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

depends on the truck...but dropped!


20's or 22's?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Lightweight forged deep-dish mesh 15s - black center, polished lip.

Chocolate or vanilla?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

samo said:


> *Lightweight forged deep-dish mesh 15s - black center, polished lip.
> 
> Chocolate or vanilla? *


CHOCOLATE

sunshine or rain


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

used to be rain.......now SUNSHINE


SQ or SPL?(audio)


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

SQ

Blazer or Bronco or Ramcharger? _(Dodge owns)_


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

Blazer.

Lamp or Candle?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

candle, it can be useful

bmw or mercedes


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

C1 Bender said:


> *Blazer.
> 
> Typical answer.
> 
> ...


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

cheeseburger

springs or coilovers


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

coilovers

buy cd's or make your own


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

make your own.. its cheaper

missionary or doggy


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

That's too private!

front drive or rear drive?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

front

vodka or rum


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I don't drink

Burgers or Tacos?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm jenifer Lipez and I like tako, tako, tako

SR20DET or SR20VE?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

burger

AOL or Earthlink?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

AOL(don't wanna switch now)

White or Black 
or 
Black or white?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *I'm jenifer Lipez and I like tako, tako, tako
> 
> SR20DET or SR20VE? *


SR20DET!

classic se-r or 200sx sr20?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

classic SE-R

Mazda rotary or Honda v tec?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Mazda VTEK

for real this time:
Clarion or Alpine?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

alpine


kenwood or pioneer?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

pioneer

pioneer or alpine?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

alpine

eclipse or infinity?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Pioneer. (its what I got in my house)

280ZX or 240Z?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

alpine is the best


280zxR turbo

trigun or cowboy bebop


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

WHY DO YOU MAKE ME DECIDE?!?!?!?!??!!?

kikkiader or Lupin3?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *WHY DO YOU MAKE ME DECIDE?!?!?!?!??!!?
> 
> *



vampire hunter D or vampire hunter D bloodlust


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

I don't know, never seen either, let's go with bloodlust.

speaking of cartoons (cowboy bebop ownz)

cowboy bebop or berserk ( my little brother has all of, as in both series, these dvd's and i just sat around the house and watched them last time I went to see the family.)


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

beserk is way dope( guts is evil as hell) i cant choose 



full meta jacket or platoon


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

Full Metal Jacket

Fast and Furious or 2 Fast 2 Furious?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

f&F
godfather or scareface


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

Scarface.

Godfather or Godfather 2?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

godfather

american tail or american tail 2 fivel goes west


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

never saw either one

Spongebob: Gay sponge who dates a female squirrel to mask his sexuality or straight sponge who gets a bad rap


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

I think he's got a bad rap, or bi, but probably not solely gay

Drift or Grip


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Drift.

Sprint PCS or ATT wireless


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Can you hear me now? Good.

G20 or SE-R?


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

SE-R.

SE-R or SE-R SPEC V?


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

SE-R

RWD or AWD?


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

RWD...

Crack or Coke?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Coke...

Navy Blue or Baby Blue?


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Navy Blue

Car or 256mb ram?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Car...

JL Audio W7 or Crystal CMP x2?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

w7

bath or shower?


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

bath

Robocop or Throat?


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Robocop

Goku or Vegeta?


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

goku

yes or no?


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

yes 

audi or bmw


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

Tough choice but, "who got da keys to ma Beama!"

200sx ser or Integra gsr?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

200sx se-r baby!

spec V or Altima(2.5)?


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

spec v

03 alty 3.5 or 04 max


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

3.5 Altima

Paper or plastic?


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

I was going to say that one ---- plastic

for villian voice

soundwave or darth vader


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Darth Vader

Red hot sause or Green hot sause?


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

red hot sauce

buried or cremated?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

buried

fries or onion rings?


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

onion rings

ajracer805 or illestrice?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

illestrice.

coke or pepsi?


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

coke

my 02 altima or krylonkoopa


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

lol
AjRaCeR8o5

:balls: or :banana:?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Rama said:


> *coke
> 
> my 02 altima or krylonkoopa *


krylonkoopa

Rama or 1997ga16de?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

1997 ga16de

AJracer805 or dog doo?


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

:banana: 


bump to

Rama or 1997ga16de?


EDIT: 1997GA16DE posted before I did so I guess he wins that one


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

ajracer805

adam or samo?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Rama

1997ga16de or tuna

NOTE: lol, by the time we post something someone already posts something else throwing everything off, but its great


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

tuna and horshradish 

Speeding ticket or 90 yr old lady kills your rear bumper?


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

tuna 


ajracer805 or 1997GA16DE


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

90yr old lady kills your bumper

me or you?


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

1997GA

Rocky 1-3,5 or ROCKY 4


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

rocky 4. Go USSR!!!

Caprisun or Mt. Dew code red


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

mt dew code red

debbie does dallas or girls gone wild? someone had to ask this


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

GGW 

(haha, they like me over AJ)


IE or netscape?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

IE

left hand or right hand? LOL, had to be asked too


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

IE

mom or dad?


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

right 


G Gundam or Gundam Wing?


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

I got a pet snake.

It slithers this way and that.

One time I fed it some beer and it was all fucked up.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

hey monty, youre messing up the rotation, but anyway

reptile or amphibian?


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

reptile

caucasian or asian women (it better be the second choice)


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ok, asian

latin women or asian


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

LATIN (that's y I love Miami)

Shaved..................................................or with door handles?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

door handles(looks to plain without)



body kit or oem(200sx) bumpers?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

on a car...Door Handles

barbeque sauce or hot sauce


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

BAR-B-Q sauce covering my bodykit

Shaved or Cavewoman?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

shaved!

fake or natural


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Gundam Wing!

R32 or R34?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

himilefrontier said:


> *fake or natural *


EITHER!

blonde or brunette?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Either(depends on the girl)

with or without bellybutton pierced?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

you guys are posting too fast.

R34, natural, brunette, and no piercing in the belly button

internet porn or video porn (aka DVD or VHS)?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Internet (I'm looking at some right now. J/K)

Free food or free drinks


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

food.

alcohaul or soda


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Alcohol......Vodka in Particular!!!!!!!

Kobe Tai or Miko Lee


----------



## Icej (Oct 25, 2002)

Kobe Tai

Sugar Gum or sugarless?


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

Sugar Gum.

Chewing Gum or Bubble Gum?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Chewing gum. No one likes bad breathe

Swimming pool or the beach?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

beach.

R33 or R34 ?


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

R34

Brunette or Redhead (BLONDE is not an option)


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

brunette

GT-S or GT-R


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

GT-R

mayo or miracle whip?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

mircale wip.

stealth corners v1 or stealth corners v2


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

stealth huh?

name brand or store brand?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

store brand, if its equal quality

Pie or cookie?


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

Pie.

Cake or Ice Cream?


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

cake. (with milk)

metallica or megadeth?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Megadeth

Does yellow at the stop light mean hurry up or slow down?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Hurry up

Subway or Blimpie


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

blimpie

girlfriend or hoes?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Girlfriend (if I had one.)

Dream girl or dream car?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

dream girl

Datsun 510 or Toyota Corona


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

510 

Lights on or Lights off


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

lights on, i like to see what i'm workin with

regular or magnum?


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

magnum

30 minutes or 30 seconds?


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

30 Minutes.

60 Minutes or Dateline?


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

60 Minutes (I guess)

Import Tuner or SCC?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

scc

show or go?


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

Go

entertain or go out?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

go out


house party or club?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

house party if its not a sausage party


poker or penochole


----------



## Icej (Oct 25, 2002)

poker 

smoke pot or drink beer?


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

Poker and beer 

Wings or Spoilers (there is a difference)?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

spoilers or the no wing look 


percings or tattoos


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

tattoos

Laptop or PC?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

laptop


a fat dump or long piss


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

Fat dump (makes me feel skinny)

tinted windows or clear


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

tinted

paper towels or kleenex?


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

kleenex

over or under? (in reguards to toilet paper)


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

under


snatch or lock stock and 2 smoking barells?


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

Lock Stock and Two Smoking Barrels.

Friday the 13th or Halloween?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Halloween = candy

big feet or big shoes?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *mircale wip.
> 
> stealth corners v1 or stealth corners v2 *


ok rephrased.

Original Full Black Stealth Corners ( aka V1) or 1/2 Black 1/2 Chrome Stealth Corners ( aka V2 )


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *Halloween = candy
> 
> big feet or big shoes? *



i think C1 was talking about the movies justin,lol

but Stealth v1

pen or pencil?


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

PEN 

Clubing or a House party!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

house party, i already as that tho..lol

laser printer or inkjet?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Laser printer

Sleep or Nissanforums


----------



## Lisa (Jul 27, 2002)

sleep



stay home and study(b4 test) or go out and party(b4 test)


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

Stay Home And Study(B4 Test).

Study or Cheat?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Study (or just guess on the exam b/c cheating gets u expelled )

Roll on or spray deoderant?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Definitely roll on

Power of cheese or power of boost?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

power of boost


well dressed or laid back?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well dressed n lookin sharp.

lesbian or ****?


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

Lesbian

looks or personality?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

both


tall or short?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Tall

drink or smoke?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

drink


spankings or candle wax all over


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

candle wax ohh so warm and nice....

Pr0n vidoes or pictures?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

porn flix

acura or lexus


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

Lexus.

Subaru or Mitsubishi?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Mitsubishi

rubber or real? (I seen the reply, I meant like a rubber toy, or a real woman  (no need to edit your reply though, youre right with that))


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

well both cuz if you sleep with a skank rubbers are good 

b.I.G or tupac (i chose big)


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Neither, Eminem

Asshole or Gentleman?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

gentleman

sideburns: long or short?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Long man, its the way to go!

Full grown forrest, landing strip, or bald eagle?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Bald eagle

Fingers or palm


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

fingers

nuggets or tenders?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

tenders

easy or challenging?


----------



## Icej (Oct 25, 2002)

Challenging

beach or movies?


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

beach people talk in theatres

mom or dad?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

dad

2-ply or quilted (toilet paper)?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

quilted

exxon or mobil?


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

didn't one buy out the other? uh mobil I guess?

sickday or holiday?


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

Holiday

Blue Thunder or Air Wolf?


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

Blue Thunder.

Glass or Cup?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Glass.
Hairy or shaved?
(p.s. this thread still has a long way to be the largest. You still have to beat our fresno thread,and the huge project 200 thread.)


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

shaved


hot tub or bed?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Either

WRX STi or Lancer EVO 8


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

EVO



sex or blowjob?



NOTE:300th post ownz joo


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

dayum.... both.


mecca or fubu


----------



## Lisa (Jul 27, 2002)

mecca (cause i hate fubu)



Mario or Luigi


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

Luigi.

Paper or Plastic?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

papers


buttercup bubbles or blossum


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

blossum

red or blue?


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

Blue.

Gold or Silver?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Red

hot sause, BBQ sause, or soy sause? (on anything)


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

hot sauce

jeans or khakis?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

khakis

french fries or curly fries?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Curly fries, with balsamic vinegar... mmm....

21,983,218,492 or 89,884,329,735?


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

89,884,329,735

crash and burn or sink and drown?


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Crash and Burn


Masturbate or Propogate?


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

masturbate

Magazine or book?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Magazine.

soup or salad?


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

salad

MTV or VH1?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

VH1

Silvia Varietta or 350Z Roadster


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

350Z Roadster.

Lamborghini Diablo or Lamborghini Murcielago?


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Murcielago.

Is downshifting cheating, yes or no?


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

NO

B13 SE-R or B14 SE-R


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

B13 foo!

Pay off credit cards or Pay off student loans?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

student loans

for porn....straight, lesbian, or bi?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

lesbian

35" plasma t.v. or 65" high definition (not a flat panel)


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

35" Plasma T.V.

VCR or DVD Player?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

dvd!

kick ass home stereo or kick ass car stereo?


----------



## Lisa (Jul 27, 2002)

kick ass car stereo



Bus Pass or Bus Tokens


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

Bus Tokens.

Taxi or Limo?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Limo

duct tape or zip ties?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

zip ties

glue or silicone?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

silcone, more versitile

wet or wild


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

wet

VVT-i or VTEC?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

VVT-i

cordless or wireless?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

wireless

vokda or whiskey


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

wireless

nokia or samsung?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

psulemon said:


> *wireless
> 
> vokda or whiskey *


whiskey

nokia or samsung


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

samsung

blonde or brunette?


----------



## EVO8 (Jun 10, 2003)

blonde

beer or the hard stuff


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

the hard stuff... 


hockey or basketball


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

basketball

gold or football?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

golf


sports car or luxurius car


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

both.

IS300 or Mazda Protoge


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

is300

ferrari or lamborghini


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

lambo


do you wanna rock or get rocked like a hurricane


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i wanna rock

denny's or carrow's?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

dennys never been to carrows

piccadilly or golden corral


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

neither.. bob evan's

porsche carrera gt 2 or bmw z4


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

bmw z4

burritos or tacos?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

a fat 4 lb burrito 

bike cruisers or sport bikes


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Sport Bikes

Coinstar or Homestar Runner


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

coinstar

comedy or action movies


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

comedy

action or horror?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

Coinstar or Homestar Runner????

action and horror


breakdancing or square dancing


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

krylonkoopa said:


> *Coinstar or Homestar Runner????
> 
> action and horror
> 
> ...


coinstar is the machine that u put change and gives u money



break dancing

pants=loose or fitted?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

so tight i have to grease up my fat ass



discovery channel or history


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

discovery channel (got some awesome new shows)

panasonic or sony?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

depends on product
but sony more than likely


philips or magnavox?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

magnavox. I'm watchin a magnavox that is older than me. The picure isn't that ad despite the low resolution and mono sound. It also gets all fuzzy whenever I'm talking on my cell phone in the same room, LOL

Time Warner or bright house?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *Time Warner or bright house? *


time warner


pizza or mac n cheese?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

twisted sister or poison


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Twisted sister

CD or vinyl?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

cd

punk or thug


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

viynl will always sound better than a cd\

niether

lobster boy or the alligator man


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

lobster boy

shy or outgoing


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

outgoing

beer or wine?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

beer

hefeweisen(sp) or fat tire


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

i dont know 


reebok or kswiss




p.s kswiss sucks


----------



## Lisa (Jul 27, 2002)

um Got love for my shoes Kswiss 


Davis Recall= Yes or No


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

YES !!!

make him broke so he can repay the screw up or leave him be? ( gov. davis )


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

neither, let arnold whup his ass. 

options: sunroof or cd-changer?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

sunroof


the ramones or the used


----------



## Lisa (Jul 27, 2002)

sunroof


Southern Cali or Northern Cali


----------



## Lisa (Jul 27, 2002)

oops the Ramones 



Southern Cali or Northern Cali


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Southern Cali

t-tops or sunroof?


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

sunroof (t-tops are a PITA)

workin hard or hardly workin?


----------



## EVO8 (Jun 10, 2003)

you know it... hardly workin!

ass or tities


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

ass

Honda Civic or Datsun 510


----------



## EVO8 (Jun 10, 2003)

WTF? 510 i guess

SpecV or Vspec?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Vspec...

350Z or 300ZX TT?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Twin Turbo Power

Posh Spice or Sporty Spice?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

posh spice



david beckahm or ranoldo


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Ranoldo...

Jessica Rabbit or one of those hentai porn girls?


----------



## EVO8 (Jun 10, 2003)

J. Rabbit cause she's so damn sexy

virgins or sluts?

http://www.biggallery.com/art/AA024900.jpg


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

virgin sluts

pele or alexi lawless


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Pele...

The Pope or Mother Theresa?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Mother Theresa is teh hotness.

bottles or cans?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

bottles...

aim or yahoo?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

AIM

Procrastonate or Masturbate


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I would like to add to that as well, see:
Procrastonation is alot like masturbation, at first it feels pretty good, but in the end you realize you just fucked yourself.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

procrastination


command&conquer red alert or command&conquer red alert 2?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

neither counterstrike

dsl or comcast


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

dsl...

doing your girlfriend/boyfriend or doing someone elses girlfriend/boyfriend?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

doing someone elses

killing Bin Laden or killing Sadam?


----------



## EVO8 (Jun 10, 2003)

Saddam.....bin laden's already dead

KA24 turbo kit or SR20det engine swap?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

sr20det engine swap 

ferrari or r34 skyline


----------



## MoreRyc3 (Jul 10, 2003)

r34 skyline... 

import or dumbestic?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

import

turbo 4cyl or supercharged 6cyl?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

imports, but some domestics are ok...

the dingo ate your baby or did you eat the dingo


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

sorry slow connection a work.. but a turboed 4cyl.. less weight

b16a2 or sr16ve


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

sr16ve

17"s or 16"s?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

16"s, no bling for me.

Panties or thongs?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

thongs all the way

ass or eyes


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

It's my duty to please that booty.
Soda or Pop


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

soda, 

light or dark eyes


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

Light

green or blue?


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

blue

meguires or other leading brand


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

blue

big or small butt


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

thong, although I like dem panties on my biotch sometimes

BMW or Audi?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

oops, didn't see this page.

medium butt (but grabable)

BMW or Audi?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

bmw

clothes on or off


----------



## mtcookson (Jul 16, 2003)

guess i'll jump in on this

oh a chick? off! lol

long hair or short hair


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Long Hair

Noam Chomsky or Ann Coulter (Political viewpoint sh*t)


----------



## Lisa (Jul 27, 2002)

pretty sad that im taking a poli sci class and dont know smack about any so im gonna say .........neither



Austin Powers or Dr. Evil


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

dr evil


gangsta walk or gangsta talk


----------



## ladybunnz23 (Jun 26, 2003)

gangsta talk

drinkin or smokin


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Gangsta talk(gangsta talk could get someone to pop a cap in yo ass-beeatch!)

Internet or cable TV


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

cable tv


pizza hut or papa johns


----------



## ladybunnz23 (Jun 26, 2003)

pizza hut


nba live or 2k3


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

2k3...

verizon or nextel?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Neither

Electricity or Water(if you had to pick 1 utility to have)


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Electricity

paper cups or plastic cups


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Plastic.

Slim Shady or Fatboy Slim?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Slim Shady

Dr. Dre or Dr. Kevorkian?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

dr. dre from mtv raps


dj tony touch or dj green latern


----------



## EVO8 (Jun 10, 2003)

dj green lantern

you friends mom or his sister?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

both but not at the saME TIME


CANADA OR USA


----------



## EVO8 (Jun 10, 2003)

A.







or B.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

b
canada or usa


----------



## EVO8 (Jun 10, 2003)

duh! USA

courtney day or tiffany lang?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I have a better copy of B. (I'm the one that took A and made it into B. )


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

tiffany lang

east coast or west coast


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

east coast (and WAAAAYYY south).

PS2 or Xbox?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

both

ps2 or gamecube


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

PS2

CDs or MP3s?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

ps2 

superman or the thing


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

krylonkoopa, y u not on aim?

faster than a speeding bullet

CDs or MP3s?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

mp3

laX or hockey


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

LaX.. all the way 

Sleeper or Aggresive


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Zzzzzzzzzzzz

Tai Chi or Chai Tea?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

sleeper, then peeps are more suprise when you rip them a new asshole

tommy boy or happy gilmore


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

chai tea

tommy boy or happy gilmore


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

tommy boy 

lose a leg or lose a arm


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

arm, i can at least do one arm shifting

top up or top down(car that is)


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2003)

top down


wearing underware or going commando?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Gi Joe!!

Will this thread become the longest thread ever Yes or No


----------



## EVO8 (Jun 10, 2003)

F*ck Yeah

totally shaved or landing strip

(which do you prefer to find on a girl)


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

Shaved baby (i hate hair stuck in my teef)

Yes or No?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

yes

big booty or little booty?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Big Booty

Mini skirt or Cutoffs?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

mini skirt

come fuck me boots or high heels?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Neither(shoes just get in the way...)

Abacus or Slide Rule?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Slide Rule...

Humpty Dumpty or Humpty Hump?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Dunno.

DIstributor or coil on plug?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

coil 

put in her mouth or put in in her butt


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

put it in her mouth

lose a your dick or lose your brain?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

balls still can get it up but just cant bustanut



jet li or bruce lee


----------



## ladybunnz23 (Jun 26, 2003)

bruce lee 

sweet or sour


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

I like my ladies sweet and my lemons sour


doing it outside or inside


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

INSIDEOUT yO!

how bout' SHAQ, or the YAO MING da nasty


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Errrrrr, WTF is this?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Yao yo!

Cape Wearing Super Mod or Don't Push Your Luck  ?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Luck?

WTF chuck, or is it upchuck?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

upchuck

koopa or krylon


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

koopa...

Mario or Luigi?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

stupid plumbers

mario


goomba or bullet bill


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Neither

Star Trek Geeks, or Star Wars Freaks?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

neither, both freak me out

anime or sci fi


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

sci fi

Running out of ideas for this thread or full of ideas for this thread?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

full of ideas for this thread...

Mekalekahighmekahighneehoe or Superkalufredgelistaespialidoshiust?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Mary Poppins is teh hotness.

Cigars or Cigarettes?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

cigarettes...

Mikes hard lemonade or Smirnoff Ice?


----------



## TooSlo (Jun 26, 2003)

Mikes hard.

Laptop or Desktop


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Lap dance, er I mean Desk top

Rally or road racing?


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

road racing

rallying racing or drag racing


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Drag Racing...

Missionary or doggystyle?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

6 L CR --> 4 R !! Jmp

City or Country?


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

city

tired or wired?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

wired...

ass or titties?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Professor, what's another word for Pirate Treasure?
Why I think it's booty
booty

Styx or the Stones? (music)


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

stones...

jenna jameson or chasey lane?


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

chasey lane

skydiving or bungeejumping


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

skydiving.

index finger ot ring finger?


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

index finger


x or y


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

x

feather pillow or foam?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

At least one x, preferably 3 though.

Beer: Import or domestic?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

imported(corona)

hair gel or hairspray?

btw, this thread has a LONG way to go before its even considered the longest thread in history


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

import, most domestic shit sux, like most cars

natty ice or stay sober


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

gel

natty ice or stay sober


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2003)

stay sober

Freeza or Buu?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

buu


goku or vegeta(i prefer vegeta)


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2003)

I'd have to say Vegeta (my avatar) and the coolest!

Bulma or ChiChi?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

bulma, chichi gets on my nerves

gohan or trunks?


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

trunk, cuz I dont know what a gohan is.

Jalapeno or Bell peppers?


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

jalapeno

gotenks or vegeto?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

vegeto, 

dbz or gundum


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

dbz


blue gender or cooly fooly


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

cooly huh? man you guys got some weird ass jargon. 

nerd jargon for dummies or websters dictionary?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Two answers, Blue Gender and Websters

Peace sign or the bird?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

peace sign

f*ck or S*ck?


----------



## ladybunnz23 (Jun 26, 2003)

F*ck and S*ck



Loud or Performance (muffler)


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Loud is Performance...

Am I right or wrong?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

right (yeah right that is  )

Ice Cream 

soft Ice Cream Or Hard Ice Cream  or no Ice Cream


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

No ice cream...

Women on top or bottom?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

women on top

cum inside or outside?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Bottom

Cheap house and nice car or nice house and cheap car?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

cheap house, nice car. who cares where you live as long as you have nice toys. 

apartment or townhouse?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I own a house, but I'd take a townhose over an apartment.

staples or paperclips?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

staples.

is there only one god or many?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

One...

bear claw or dirty sanchez?


----------



## EVO8 (Jun 10, 2003)

only one, Me

Sil-Eighty or S15


----------



## 1 WICKED SE-R (Apr 13, 2003)

sil 80

BRUCE LEE or JET LI?


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

Bruce to the muthaf*ckin' LEE!

Jason vs. Freddy....


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Freddy PWNS all

Waffles or Burritos?


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Burritos

Burritos or Enchiladas?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Enchiladas

Sean Connery or Roger Moore?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

sean connery

sandra bullock or a bus that can jump 50 foot gaps?


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

sandra!

stargate or starwars


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Stargate [Tired or Starwars]

Samus Aran or Mega Man [Video games]


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

mega man

happy gilmore or billy madison


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

happy gilmore 


women 

short hair or long hair?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

shoulder length, so i guess medium

curly hair or straight


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

straight for sure with like.. little curls or waves at the tips..

energy suspension, or stock

(bushings)


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

energy suspension

women's breast

A,B,C,D?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

c is a good size, its a hand full

nice butt or nice breast


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

BOTH!!!

as the eye doctor would say:

_A_ or *B*?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

fcsmotorsports said:


> *Freddy PWNS all
> 
> Waffles or Burritos? *


hey those are both awsome damn canuck 


oh its b justin 




krylon_koopa vs 1997 ga16de?


also sheriffs wife or friends wife?


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

I'm loyal to my close friends, but I guess it all depends if she's hot and worth all the trouble. I'd have to go with the SHERIFF's wife.

SPORT Compact COUPE, or LUXURY/sport COUPE?


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

So, here on page 36 Id'e like to quote, "Now you know why evil always triumphs, because good is dumb!"


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

luxury sport coupe - G35C 


Starscream or Megatron?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Classic starscream, not any of the new versions

shopping cart or scooter (non-motorized)


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

shopping cart and of course classic starscream 


method man or redman?


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Method man...

Wutang or Shaolin?


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Shaolin

RZA or GZA?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

Bobby digital he makes the beats 
but the genius is way dope also


reppin my hood like th WU doin shaolin

all wutang is dope only part that suck is ODB is wityh rocafella and left WuTang *sobs*


do hippies suck or dont suck


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

How can you hate hippies? Although their odor is not the freshest and their means not the most orthodox, their ideals and dedication are noble.

K-Swiss or Reebok Classic


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Reebok Classic

Flip him/her off, or run them off the road? (I mostly prefer to get right in front of them and scare them)


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

run the bitches off the road

wax on or wax off


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Wax on and leave it on as you cruise around with swirl marks.

Don't signal at all, or leave your signal on for 72 miles?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

turn signal option

whats worse \

driving with old people or driving behind an old person


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

behind

NWA or NWO


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Driving with old people.

Spaghetti or Lasagna?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Lasagna

3 quarters, 2 dimes, and 1 nickel or $1 bill?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

a dolla 


justin1997ga16de : undercover pimp or raging man ho????


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

raging man ho

burritos or chimigangas?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

you know its all bout the 'rittos.

henessy or carvoiser


----------



## Lisa (Jul 27, 2002)

carvoiser 


party with P-diddy lol or party with Blink 182


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Whatever, I'll continue

Tokyo Extreme Racer Zero or Gran Turismo 3 A-Spec


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

tokyo extreme racer

initial d or 2fast2furious?


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

niether, both movies sucked.

AOL or Yahoo


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

yahoo

phillips or slotted


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

phillips...

Damon Waynes or Jim Carey?


----------



## ladybunnz23 (Jun 26, 2003)

jim carey



chris tucker or mike epps


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

chris tucker

metallica, or poison


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

METALLICA!!!

Green Day or Good Charlotte?


----------



## Lisa (Jul 27, 2002)

Greenday



Real World or Road Rules (on Mtv)


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Real World-but only the first season when Puck was on,otherwise both suck incredibly bad.

For a vacation; Paris or Australia?


----------



## Icej (Oct 25, 2002)

Australia I hate french people

Turbo or supercharger?


----------



## EVO8 (Jun 10, 2003)

Turbo's more fun!

Drift or Drag


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Drift!

wish i could....

Accord or Maxima?


----------



## EVO8 (Jun 10, 2003)

accord

5spd or 6spd


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

6 spd[R34 ]

If you had to choose....

Rap-Rock or Techno?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

rap rock


(UFC) tito ortiz or wayne gracy (UFC)


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

holy200sx said:


> *niether, both movies sucked.
> 
> AOL or Yahoo *



what do u mean both sucked.

one is a movie the other isnt.


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Yahoo.

Being hot or being bored?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> *
> 
> (UFC) tito ortiz or wayne gracy (UFC) *


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

I have to say Wayne Gracy. [I don't know. I just heard that name when my friends are talking about it.]

Changing oil or changing a flat tire?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

changing the oil


pimp slap or bitch slap?


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

P.I.M.P. slap "bitch!...You know what I want...I wanna talk to Samson"

To all the GA owners,
Turbo the GA, or trade in the SE or an SER?


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

turbo the ga!

ham sandwhich or turkey sandwich?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Turkey sandwhich.

warm soda or flat soda?


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

Where's Waldo??????

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^\o/^^^^^^^^^^^^^
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Warm Soda

Retinal Scan or Fingerprint ID?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

fingerprint id

the dingo ate your babe or u ate the dingo


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

retinal scan


sam jackson or lawrence fishburn


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Samuel L Jackson.

Rhombus or Parallelogram


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

well arnt they the same 
parallelogram is way cooler tho

eatin pizza or delivering pizza


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

eatin pizza

sex with GF or sex with a stripper?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

A parallelogram is a four sided polygon with opposite interior angles being congruent; a Rhombus is the same but all four sided are congruent as well.

Delivering Pizza(I'm really tired of eating it!)

4 wheel steering or 2 wheel steering?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

2 wheel is fine
spike tv or tnn


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Doesn't matter to me

Plasma cutter or Sawzall?


----------



## EVO8 (Jun 10, 2003)

Sex with a Stripper!!! 

Advan or Volk
(wheels)


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Advan

Trick or Treat?


----------



## Icej (Oct 25, 2002)

Treat

maxim or stuff magazine?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

maxim

sports compact or superstreet


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

Sport Compact Mag.

Digi cam, or Digi camcorder...


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Digi Camcorder

Lotion or Spit


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

sometimes you just got spit...

spit or swallow


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2003)

spit, bad beer face..


camel toe or camel joe?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

camel toe

white or dark chocolate


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

white

white rims on a black car or black rims on a white car?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

White rims on black car [I was thinking about doing that]

Friday or Saturday?


----------



## G2-0-0SX (Feb 22, 2003)

Friday, then you have the whole weekend ahead of you.

sex or love?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

sex, cuz you can't have love without sex.

polo or nautica?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

sno said:


> *sex, cuz you can't have love without sex.
> *


LOL.....ok 


polo

nike or adidas


----------



## Lisa (Jul 27, 2002)

adidas



PUMA's or converse


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Converse

Vans or Airwalk?


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Vans

Calvin Klein or Ralph Lauren?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Ralph Lauren

Kicking ass in the morning or taking names in the evening? 
[the song was playing on my cd player...]


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

takin names in the evening.. morning is too early to do anything...

big balla or shot calla


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

shot calla [I'm lazy...]

Watching And 1 basketball or NBA basketball?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

and i is at least interesting

jello or pudding


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

pudding


cake or pie


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

hmm this things you can do with pie.

would you like fries with that or would you like paper or plastic


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Definitely fries, in fact I'm going to get some right now!

Monkey see or Monkey doo


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

monkey doo

mcd's or bk


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

bk


pride or ufc


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Pride

Carl's Jr. or Wendy's


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Carls Jr


In N Out or Carls jr


----------



## MoreRyc3 (Jul 10, 2003)

In n Out...


CTR or ITR?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Carls jr.

Is this the longest thread ever yet?? yes or no....


----------



## Lisa (Jul 27, 2002)

No



Gatorade or Water


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2003)

water,

69 or missionary?


----------



## G2-0-0SX (Feb 22, 2003)

good ol fashioned missionary 

lucky charms or frosted flakes?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Lucky charms [They should just make a box that's just all marshmellows!]

Kix or Trix


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Trix

Tricks or Hoes


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Hoes [So lonely nowadays...j/k]

be blind or have no hands?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

have no hands


midget or a giant


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

midget

Top Gear or Best Motoring?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

top motering


read when copping a dump or no reading when shitting


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

no read, I'm usually quick about it.

mouse or touch pad?


----------



## EVO8 (Jun 10, 2003)

touch pads suck dick

Arnold Schwartsanegger or Gary Colemen or This Chick<--- click 

for cali governor


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

Arnold definetly,

coffee or tea?
(it was right in front of me, first thing that comes to mind)


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

TeaHC

2pac or Biggie...


----------



## ladybunnz23 (Jun 26, 2003)

PAC all the way


Pepsi or Coca-Cola


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Pepsi

3rd party politicts:Libertarian or Green?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

man i hate the libertarians green is better



whos hotter condeleza rice or hillary clinton






condelizza rice id so hit it


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I hate Greens-I am a Libertarian/Republican.

I wouldn't do either of them, but I'd rather spend time around Condoleeza Rice than ANYONE named Clinton!

Turbo or Supercharger?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

turbo

FMIC or TMIC w/ hoodscoop?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

FMIC

1973 Toyota Corolla or 1973 Mazda RX-3


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

corolla 

strippers or prostitutes


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

STRIPPERS

Ladies that spit or swallow...


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

swallow


girl dressed like a school girl with a lollipop or dressed in a sexy kimono thing


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

The lollipop thing would do it for me(especially if she's licking it and playing with it with her toungue!)

Thong or tight cutoffs riding up the ass


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

i like those panties that r high look like really tight cut off shorts
thongs just dont leave much a sexy pair of panties on a girl look alot better than a htong


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Hey Krylon, ya gotta ask a question!


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

blow pops or tootsie pops
sorry thinkin of that school girl thing mad my mind mush


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

A good setup(if I was answering a girl!) but I have to say Tootsie pop.

Target or K-Mart?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Target [The one by my house has no working camera's....]

Steal it or pay for it?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Pay for it!

Theives: Death by cattleprod up the ass or being eaten alive by feral pigs?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

eaten alive.

Super mario brothers or duck hunt?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

duck hunt for shizzle

miller lite or bud light?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I dunno, I don't drink

Corian or Granite countertops?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Granite

Tile or carpet?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

neither CORONA OWNS ALL


ok school girl out fit with a blow pop or cheerleader out fit with a blowpop


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

No outfit with a blow pop ...

11 toes or 9 fingers?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

11 toes(you can always cut one off)

Groceries or Car Parts?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

car parts (I just take stuff out of my roommate's fridge)

game boy or game boy advance?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

gameboy advance

democrats or republicans


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Advance

Flea Market or Garage Sale?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

flea market.

Spit the loogie or swallow it to be polite?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Hock that baby!

Condo or Town house?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Town House

Missionary or Doggie?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

both(cant choose!)


dirty sanchez or missionary?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

missionary


friends mom or teacher to fk


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

teacher.....if shes hot cuz then she will pass u


teacher or boss?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

depends which one is hotter..

older or younger


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

younger, but no R. Kelly's


her house or your house?


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

her house in her parents room

No power, or no water...


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i need my tv

in the bedroom or in the shower


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

in the bedroom....water is too harsh lol

in the bedroom or the backseat?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

bedroom, then shower

Bling Bling or Cha Ching?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

shower

Quicktime or windows media player?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

windows media player

nhl or nba


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

NBA

Play Paintball or Football?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Paintball

Jack Daniels or Johnny Walker


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

I don't know. Don't drink...

Go carts or Golf carts?


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

golf carts that look like 4x4's

full size golf course or put-put golf


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Full size so you can play with the golf carts...

All power or All technique?


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

all technique 

NFC or AFC?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

fk wich leauge are the jags in nfc i think


ok massage your girls legs or back


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Back

Power or manual windows


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Power windows

No power steering or no a/c?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

No A/C

Stuck in Lodi or Hotel California


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Hotel California

Computer or Telephone service


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

computer

Roleoplaynig with your girl or boring ol fking


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Roleplaying [If I had one...]

2 strap backpack or 1 strap backpack?


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

2 strap

duffle bag or backpack?


----------



## Lisa (Jul 27, 2002)

backpack all the way


sit in front of the class or sit in back of the class


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

sit in the back 

sit up or push ups 

ps for the record jags are in the afc


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

sit ups

south park or futurerama


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

south park

south park or family guy


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Family Guy

anti-bacterial soap or smell good soap?


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

anti-bacterial...why?...clean smell is better then smelling fruity.

Hot face small rack or ugly face with big rack?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Hot face small rack 
[I think if they have an ugly face and a big rack it's because they're fat...]

High tops or Low tops?


----------



## Lisa (Jul 27, 2002)

low tops


Jamba Juice or Starbucks


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

jamba juice


starbucks or coffee bean?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Starbucks

Information super highway or world wide web?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

both lead to porn and naked women on webcams


banjos or fiddles?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Fiddles.

Battle Toads or Ninja Turtles?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ninja turtles.

Sentra SE-L in that limited edition blue or 200sx SE-R in red


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

sel

breakdancing midgets or gangsta midgets


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

breakdancing gangsta midgets!

Copulate, fornicate, or matriculate


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

first 2 i dont know what the last one is

wacth your girl do a strip tease or do a strip tease for her


----------



## Cinnamin Girl (Aug 13, 2003)

Definately do a striptease for her. *wink* then again, maybe I am biased. 

tits or ass?


----------



## metro_se-r (May 5, 2003)

ass.

turbo or supercharger?


----------



## Nismodriver (Apr 30, 2002)

turbo

vanilla or chocolate?


John


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

Cinnamin Girl said:


> *Definately do a striptease for her. *wink* then again, maybe I am biased.
> 
> *


Chocolate

wonder why your biased there mrs cinnamin girl. hmm just to let you know theres stalkers in here.




naked girls on a Webcam or on the phone


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

webcam

nike or new balance


----------



## Lisa (Jul 27, 2002)

New Balance 

in pronunctiation
Cara-mel or Car(mel)


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

its caramel


reebok or adidas?


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

adidas fo sho!

Digital voice recording, or Micro cassete recording?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

digital all the way b

working hard at the job and get respect OR slackin off on the job, get paid and be known as a lazy person


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

workin hard and getting the respect although at my current daily grind I have been the latter I need to find better work.


trogdor or godzilla?


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

godzilla baby

tits or ass?


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

you know that's been asked like a 4 times already and just about every time the answer has been and this time is no different

cookies n cream or chocolate chip cookie dough?


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

cookies and creme

beer or hard alcohol?

-Nick


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

hard alcohol 

F/A18E Super Hornet or F15E Strike Eagle


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

F18

Shaving foam or shaving gel?


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

shaving gel

skydiving or kamikazi?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

skydiving, killing myself is not an apppealing thing to me

party or night on the town


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Party!

Right hand or left hand?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

right

tamales or empanadas


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Empanadas

Escalator or Elevator?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

elevator

cable or direct tv?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Cable

Counterstrike or Socom Navy Seals?


----------



## kat240 (Jul 17, 2003)

Counterstrike


chocolate or crap ?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Chocolate

Snickers or Kitkat?


----------



## kat240 (Jul 17, 2003)

kit *kat* 


toemaytoe or tomahtoe ?
( tomato / tomato )


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

tomahtoe

Mobil 1 or Castrol CTX?


----------



## kat240 (Jul 17, 2003)

mobil 1


step by step or family matters ?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Step by Step

Gran Tursimo 3 or Grand Theft Auto 3?


----------



## kat240 (Jul 17, 2003)

Gran Tourismo
(never played GTA 3)

disney channel or nickelodeon?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

nickelodeon

Who would win in a foot race...
The Flash or Superman?


----------



## kat240 (Jul 17, 2003)

superman

(but it was a TIE!)

anime or manga?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Anime [I don't want to read...]

STI or EVO?


----------



## kat240 (Jul 17, 2003)

STI 

final fantasy or chrono trigger ?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Chrono Trigger

For a 240...
KA24DET or SR20DET?


----------



## kat240 (Jul 17, 2003)

KA24DET

laugh or smile


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Laugh

RWD or AWD??


----------



## Lisa (Jul 27, 2002)

laugh

whats worse
Being Bored or Being Hungry?


----------



## kat240 (Jul 17, 2003)

uh oh... 
AWD and being bored

lisa or sr20 who knew ?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

being hungry

Last day of vacation...
Sleep early to wake up early or party all night?


----------



## kat240 (Jul 17, 2003)

sleep early to wake up early

( gosh i'm a nerd )

nerds or dorks ?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

SR20 Who Kenw? Dorks [Cause I'm a dork ]

Kat240 or Lisa?


----------



## kat240 (Jul 17, 2003)

kat two fortay all da waayyy

 

reply or not reply ?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Reply [To bad these post don't count...]

In Initial D....
Trueno or Levin?


----------



## kat240 (Jul 17, 2003)

Trueno
( muahaha duh, hehe  )


in initial d
who's FC ?
takahashi ryosuke or takahashi keisuke ?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Takahashi

Since we're into Initial D...
Red Suns or Night Kids?


----------



## kat240 (Jul 17, 2003)

red suns

initial D stylin' :
sileighty or silvia ?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Sileighty [Impact blue get up and go!!]

Still in Initial D...
FD or FC?


----------



## kat240 (Jul 17, 2003)

FD 

which would you prefer? 
"takumi" (japanese version) or "tak" (english dubbed)?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Takumi

Still Initial D...
First Stage, Second Stage, or Extra Stage?


----------



## kat240 (Jul 17, 2003)

first stage !
( it was best animated IMO )

initial d or 2fast 2furious?
( hahaha )


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Initial D

When you take a shower....
Soap first or shampoo first?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

shampoo

barf or puke


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

Barf (sounds worse)

G's Up or Hoes Down?


----------



## Lisa (Jul 27, 2002)

uh G's up i guess whatever that means 


Credit Card or Check Card


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

check card, i try not to go into debt.


drank too much or didn't drink enough


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

didnt drink enuff so you wont die



starcraft or warcraft


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Warcraft 3

Crazy or stupid


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

Fukin crazy shit

maxim or fhm


----------



## themudboy (Sep 5, 2002)

Bed or washer machine


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

krylonkoopa said:


> *Fukin crazy shit
> 
> maxim or fhm *


maxim



> bed or washing machine


bed, my washer machine is silent and smooth

shower or bath?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

shower...

C cup or D cup?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

whatever


yo thats madd ill son or yo thats so dope kid


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

madd ill son

rock or rap?

-Nick


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

both


bon jovi or poison


----------



## themudboy (Sep 5, 2002)

jovi


cheat or lie


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

lie

eat out for dinner or cook soemthign?

-Nick


----------



## themudboy (Sep 5, 2002)

cook


day or night


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

nite

walk or drive (to your neighbors house)? 

-Nick


----------



## themudboy (Sep 5, 2002)

walk



track or street


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

track, street kills

drag race or street corse


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

street

pimp walk or regular walk


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

reg walk

thug or punk


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

neither 

beastie boys or backstreet boys


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

Thug!

Get ur MOM to smoke someone or do it YOURSELF!

(My mom smocked a ranger,Im so proud of her!)


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

do it yourself, its more fun

do a hot mom or your sisters hot friend


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

sister's hot friend!

wake early for the day or sleep in?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Sleep in....

Dino from the Flintstones or Astro from the Jetsons?


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

dino

rock or hard place?

-Nick


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Rock...

Sleep on your back or on your stomach?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

stomach.........


sleep with window open or closed?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Open...

Sleep with blinds open or closed?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

closed

1 blanket or 2?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

1

full throttle or half throttle?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Full throttle [I like the sound....] 

Let the car warm up or leave right away?


----------



## G2-0-0SX (Feb 22, 2003)

leave right away, it will warm up when its being driven 

sleep at night or day?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Day [That's what school is for ]

Charge the cell phone while it's on or off?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

while its on........cant miss any calls yo


charge the phone at home or in the car charger?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

@ home

Piss right when you wake up, or wait until after brekfast.


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Right when you wake up....

Shave before or after shower?


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

never! before shower only makes sence though!

leave computer on at night or turn it off?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Turn it off in the summer but leave it on in the winter.[It's my mini heater for my room...]

Answer the phone after 1, 2, 3 , or 4 rings?


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

3 rings  make a mad dash for the phone before the answering machine picks up

fall asleep to radio or tv, or just lay there?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

whatever is on if im too lazy too move.


ok this the longets thread or not


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

dunno.I was wondering the same thing myself

More manly sport:Bull Riding or Football?


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

Bull Riding (like football better tho)

WWF or WCW? (in the 90s)


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

WWF...

Trish or Stacey?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

dont watch wwe 

better name elizabeth or tina


Eliazbeth owns


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

stacey


stephanie or elizabeth(nitro girl)


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

krylonkoopa said:


> *dont watch wwe
> 
> better name elizabeth or tina
> 
> ...


elizabeth(tina is gay, its my boss's name)



berenice or rosie


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

neither

baby got back or baby got front


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

rosie (both suck thoguh)

suntan or sunburn?

-Nick


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

suntan(neither to be honest)



scope or listerine?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

listerine

internet explorer or netscape?


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

IE

The Fountianhead or Atlus Shrugged?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

have no idea what those are...

trojan for a guys pleasure or for a girls pleasure?


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2003)

i'd say guys pleasure, why should women have ALL the fun lol

glass half full? or glass half empty?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

half full

grass or terf?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

if theres grass on the field, play ball

indoors or outdoors


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

outdoors

*for soda*

vending machine or from fridge and paying cashier?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Vending machine...

In arcade games...
Guitar Freaks or Beat Mania?


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

Drunk rap...

Accelerator rated wrong
gone to far to sing this song
so I can collapsed this track
cack in your mouth and I never come back

Tic Tacks towards swords and hammers
making a living without any manners
Sam Goody gave me a check to cash
crops of cannibus is my stash

...to sleep I go...


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

i choose nothing 

South Park Mexican or Pitbull (both latino rappers)


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

pitbull (dunno why dont know what it is)

Kobe's wife or his bitch from the hotel room?


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

kobes wife..

perminant marker, or crayola?


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

crayola... 

pirates of the caribean, or the mummy?


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

mummy..

200sx se, or 200sx ser


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

SE-R

Beavis and Butthead or Ren and Stimpy?


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

Beavis & Butthead

Dragon Ball Z or Dragon Ball GT?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

dbz never seen dbgt

bob hope or milton berel


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Bob Hope

Loose a hand or loose a foot


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Loose foot...

Kazza or MIRC?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

foot i like to touch stuff


niether file sharing is illegal and wrong

abe bagota or rob riener


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Hard one.Haven't seen Barney Miller re runs in about 10 years so I have to go with the All in the Family star on this one(Rob Reiner).

Harder to stomach watching: Barney or the Teletubbies?


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

teletubbies by far

krispy kreme or dunkin donuts?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Dunkin Donuts

Domino's or Pizza Hut?


----------



## ladybunnz23 (Jun 26, 2003)

Pizza Hut



McDonalds or Burger King


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Mc Donalds(better fries)

Ben and Jerry's or Haagen Daas?


----------



## ladybunnz23 (Jun 26, 2003)

Ben and Jerrys



Captain Crunch or Fruity Pebbles


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

dunno.

Daewoo or Kia?


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

as i sit here eating it....CAPTAIN CRUNCH.
daewoo, but it was close cuz the sophia looks kinda cool. bleh to both though.

almost *but not quite* get laid by a beautiful woman, or do get laid by an okay one.
----*neither one cost you money


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

both


dilated peoples or jurassic 5?


----------



## EVO8 (Jun 10, 2003)

that movie jurasic park sucked!

    
dilated peeps

have her swallow it or bust it all over her titties


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

dilated peoples


sleep in early and wake refreshed or be an insomniac?


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

insomniac

I am taking it back with this one


public enemy or boogie down productions


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Public Enemy

Kleenex or Other Brand


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

kleenex

clean or dirty? (in bed that is)


----------



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

clean
movies into games or games into movies


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

movies into games!

Console (Xbox, N64, etc) or PC for games?

-Nick


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

ok im gonna say iseen jurrasic 5 in concert and both the dj are insane good 

and BDP is way fuking dope KRS-ONE was awsome in bdp


and PS2 owns all


ok which battle LLCOOLJS vs CANIBUS

or kool moe dee vs busy bee

bronx vs queens(south bronx vs the bridge) old skool


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

hmm, id say canibus would tear llcool apart. i don't know the next two guys.
so im gonna have to say your bronx vs queens would be the best battle. 

feed the ducks or *feed the ducks*


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I dunno?

Full Metal Jacket or Platoon?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Full metal jacket is a tight movie, but platoon is probably the finest movie ever made next ot the Godfather IMHO

Staple or Paperclip


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

staple..

kill boris or let him live


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I guess he can live...

Hotdog or taco?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

hotdog

Run over Eshei with a Nissan or Another Car?


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

another car (wouldnt wanna dent a Nissan)  

Vodka or Jack Daniels? 
(btw this isnt quite the longest thread yet.... the longest was titled "Newbie and What". It was started by atligrl00 and had 1097 replies before it was closed)

-Nick


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

vodka

eminem/50cent vs ja rule?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Eminem/ 50 cent... [The Ja Rule's greatest hits skits are funny...]

At the gas station....
Pay at the cashier or pay at the pump?


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

pay at the pump 

oh and krylon canibus, kool moe dee, and southbronx

x-ecutioners vs invizibl skratch piklz


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

Isp is mad ill but I like the Xmen scratchology is a mad ill cd.



ok Dj premier or dj babu


and grandmaster flash vs cool herc


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

both dope premier for producing beats babu for scratching

cool herc


rhettmatic vs babu

short kut vs Qbert


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

i have to go with babu and qbert ive never hear any of the other guys stuff

how about beat junkies vs Ivisbl scratch piklz

swizz beats vs just blaze

timbaland vs jazzie fae


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> *i have to go with babu and qbert ive never hear any of the other guys stuff
> 
> how about beat junkies vs Ivisbl scratch piklz
> 
> ...


Damn, too many questions at once. Lets try to keep it to one

Beat Junkies, Just Blaze, Jazzie Fae

Nokia or Motorola


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

Timbaland is way better!


Nokia 

barbershop or beauty salon


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

barbershop

red, blue, or green?

-Nick


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

red


back to some BDP 

I'm still #1 or Criminal Minded


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

criminal minded?

heh heh. suzuki swift or geo metro?
i know its obvious but they're both so f**kin ugly!!!


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

well the new swift sport has 113 hp @ 6400 rpms from a 1.5 l engine. fat brakes and nice suspension so ill go with the swift
ok 

seeing mom naked or seeing sis naked


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

NEITHER...

From G.I. Joe...
Snake Eyes or Stormshadow?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

snake eyes he was the coolest 
beatnuts vs DPG



Beatnuts all the way!!!!!


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

beatnuts 

Alicia Keys vs Ashanti


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Ashanti...

Get to sleep or stay up?


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

stay up, THEN get to sleep so you can do it again the next day!

pepperoni pizza or pineapple, black olives, and sausage?
yum yum


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

i eat too much pizza!


Ju-Ju vs Phsyco Les


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ju ju ?

kill boris or kill boris  ( a tough one everyone ) jk


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

How about neither, you Taiwanese Ponce with your Dego moustache and greasy hair 

Apple or Orange Juice


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Orange Juice...

Good guys or Best Buy?


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

Best Buy

So So Def vs Aftermath?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

aftermath

ricky racer or pepboys?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

never been to niether

Grand master flash and the furious five or Afrikka Bambatta and the zulu nation


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Never heard of either one

Bob Marley or Ziggy Marley?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

bob marley but ziggy is good too


cars or bikes


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Cars

Tough one(for all you who don't know old cars)
Rochester Quadrajet or Carter AVS?

(Because I feel like showing off my collection of useless knowledge, here's a explanation of all the different Carter 4 barrel carbs:WCFB-Will Carter Four Barrel, first used on the 2x4 1957 Corvette and passenger car with 283 V8;AFB-Aluminum Four Barrel-I believe it was either first used on the 1962 2x4 409 Chevy or a 413 MAx Wedge Mopar;AVS-Air Valve Secondary:Used by Chrysler on a variety of engines,and the troublesome Thermo-Quad was used by Chrysler but the thermo-plastic main body had a bad tendency to warp and leak.Also the Holley 4150 4 bbl carb was first employed on the 1957 T-Bird with 312 y block V8)


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

I'll say the Carter AVS... It was on a corvette...

Which is better to have...
Toaster or Microwave?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

WCFB and AFB were on Vettes, not the AVS.It was principally on LA engined Mopars.The Q-Jet however, was on Corevettes with L-48 and L-82 350 V8's

Microwave

Human G-nome project:good science or playing God with potentially devistating ramifications for our social structure?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Microwave, gotta love the nuking

Shasta or RC cola (battle of the bargain sodas!)


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

RC Cola!!!!!!! 

Cereal in the box or the ones in the bag?


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

In da bag...

*dJ Q-BERT or Mix Master Mike?*


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Mix Master Mike...

Which was harder in elementary school...
Spelling or Fractions?


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

Mix Master Mike? U crazy....Q-BERT all da way
Spelling...

Cruisin' the streets, Racing in the streets?


----------



## steveb087 (Mar 26, 2003)

cruisin' Racing kills !!!

Honda or Toyota?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

Toys yo


elvis or beatles


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Beatles

Led Zepplin or The Who


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Damn, hard decision. I'll have to go with Zeppelin

Pink Floyd or The Eagles?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

floyd

sabbath or motorhead


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Pink Floyd!!!(The Eagles suck!)

Air conditioning or CD player?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Air Conditioning[I like to listen my engine sometimes...]

four square or dodge ball?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Dodge ball

Vacation destination:Junkyard tour of Australia or Junkyard tour of Japan?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

japan so i can stop by my moms house


women from europe or japan


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

vacation destination austrailia..

wireless, or wired


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Depends on application.

Better modern Australian musclecar:
Holden Monaro CV8 or Ford Falcon XR8?


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Holden Monaro

Rage Against the Machine vs System of a Down


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

Rage Against the Machine

Lights on or Lights off


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

zach dela rocha is awsome .


nwa vs public enemy


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Lights on and PE 

Slick Rick or Doug E Fresh


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

slick rick...

fig newton or oreo?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Oreo...

Ritz or Wheat Thins?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

ritz


dougefresh is a dope beatboxer but slick rick is tha ruler

ok rahzel or doug e fresh


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Definitely Rahzel, he is simply sick!

The Roots or A Tribe Called Quest


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

ooo that's a toughy but i'll have to say tribe

tribe called quest or de la soul


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I have no idea.

Chevy Vega or Ford Pinto?


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2003)

I hate both of those cars...Niether!!!

Darth Vader or Darth Maul?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Vader! Darth Maul lacked charachter development.

Gateway or Dell?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

vader 

iv guess dell ?

terror squad (with pun and cuban link) vs suns of man


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

Dell & Terror Squad

Death Row (of old) or Bad Boy?


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

terror squad w/pun and cuba

death row of old(before dre left) fuckin hate bad boy only liked first biggie cd

club dj's or turntablists


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

turntablists

Nas vs Jay-Z


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Nas jay-Z has never done anything remotely close to illmatic.

Raekwon vs Ghostface


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

doesnt even matter illmatic is a dope cd but who caresjayz hasent even come back with a good combackl


jason nevis vs dj hurracaine


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

never herd of either dj

Nas. Jay-Z just gets on my damn nerves.

Raekwon is great, I just wish I heard more of his stuff

Method Man vs Redman

BTW, A Tribe Called Quest fukkin rules (I just had to say it)


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

tribe is awsome qtip is cool


man redmann has his good sjit but hef is just tight wutang forever


mc hammer vs snow


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

amen to that
and Id have to say snow, he rides motoX and im a atv and moto junkie, so i have to respect that


Ice Cube or Cypress Hill


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Ice Cube...

Vanilla Pepsi or Vanilla Coke?


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

Coke
every Pepsi just taste like ded coke

Road Warrior or Mad Max


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

niether strawberrry fanta owns



mc ren or yella(both from nwa)


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

mc ren 

old people in to the sun or just to the end of the universe?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

to canada


spm or frost


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Not sure what you're talkin bout, but I'm siberian, so I'll pick frost

Beer-Flavored Ice or Ice-Cold Beer


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

The mere thought of beer makes me nauseous, so none of the above!

Drink alcohol or smoke pot?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

drink alchol ---corona----



johnny cash or hank williams jr.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

*Hank Williams jr. (I guess)*

Skinny model chicks or Thick Juicy chicks?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Johnny Cash, gotta love the man in black. I also like a woman with some meat on her, but again, there is a limit to how thick (Tyra is a perfect example of a thick model for me)

Hawkeye or Major Major Major Major


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

i like a fatty girl 

you mean major. hoolihan i like her

sinatra or bing crosby


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Gotta be the Chairman of the board.

Drive in resturaunt or Drive in Movies?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

*Defintely Sinatra and drive in movies*

Are you guys into Post-whoring or Thread-Jacking?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

this is a jack mthrfkr!!!!!!!


monster house or suprise by design


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

*monster house*

Do you want Deez nuts or Dem titeez


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Titties!

Humvee or G-wagen(Mercedes)?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

g wagon but if its the first one h1 id get that 



tractor pulling or monster trucks


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Monster trucks!(able to crush small hybrids with a single bound)

Smoke signals or pony express?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

smoke signals are faster


winning the lottery or having your dream job with great pay


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Dream Job(building coustom cars or bikes)

Beautiful woman you have nothing in common with or average looking woman that is a joy to be around and shares your intrests?


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

average looking with the interest (seriously if we can't you'll we gone as soon as I nut if I can even stand you for that long. Hmm that would be funny telling a girl to get out right in the middle of sex.
"Get the fuck out you annoy me I can't even concentrate you annoy me so much" 
"But I was just laying here." 
"OUT I SAY!"


7-11 or am pm


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

7-11

Pierced tounge or unpierced tounge?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

unpierced

getting the wild girl...........or..........getting the cute nerdy schoolgirl that u can corrupt


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

corruption!

Caribbean or Caribbean?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Cute nerd girl. You don't have to corrupt them, they come dirty, but no one supsects them.

Pizza or Pad Thai?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

tough choice........caribbean


hat or no hat?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

pas de chapeau

Lager or Ale?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Lager

Is Christina Aguilera Dirty Wh0re ,Filthy Slut or Hoodrat?


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

hoodrat

britney spears

rhythm or no rhythm (she looked so stiff in that performance @ the VMA's)


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

I'm gonna go with hot-ass bitch...or dirty whore.

J.Lo's Ass: too big or not big enough?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

I dunno if a bigger ass would even be biologically possible on that frame. Its a good size, maybe a bit too big

Claymore or Katana


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

Katana, more satisfying

VG30DETT or RB26DETT


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

RB26DETT-in a 1969 Rambler American

1966 Plymouth Valiant 100 or 1969 AMC Rambler American?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

i really dont know


lambo or ferrari


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

ferrari.. cheaper, and just as fast.. lol.. 

CD-R or CD-RW


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

doesit matter


mini bike or go kart


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

kart

a $2 bill or all those $1 bills in yer pocket?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

1s


beavis or butthead


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Beavis-he was the craziest!

Better cartoon for stoners:Scooby Doo or Spongebob?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Scooby Doo. Like Zoinks Man

Better Movie for Stoners

Half Baked or Up In Smoke


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Up in Smoke-it's such a classic!

Cheech and Chong or Beavis and Butthead?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

theres mor hours of beavis and butthead 


virtua fighter or tekken


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

tekken tag son..


mortal kombat or soul caliber 2


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

soulcalibr


new shinobi or new rygar


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I dunno...

Quantum mechanics or auto mechanics?


----------



## Lisa (Jul 27, 2002)

uh auto mechanics


where would u rather post 
Potentially longest thread or Random message thread


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

random message thread

naturally aspirated or forced induction?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Force it in there, baby!

New deck or new speakers?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

*New Speakers!*

M16's or AK-47's


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Gimmie the Kalyshnikov! (The M16 doesn't have big enough caliber ammo)

Doritos:Nacho cheese or Cool ranch?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

ranch


dnL commercials or 7up commercials


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

dnL.

Warp speed or light speed?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

well light speed would be crazy if what einstien said was true


custom cars or bikes


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Warp speed is theoretically faster since it circumvents the normal fabric of the space-time continuom by "warping" it.

Tough question.Cars by a nose.

Custom Bikes or Custom trucks?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Custom trucks, just for the cruising feel

Regular Gas +octane booster or just higher octane gas


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Higher octane...

Pride FC or UFC?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

pride\


easy e vs scareface


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Have no idea.

More fun destructive tool to use:Large hammer or sawzall?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

HAMMER... nothing beats breaking down walls with a huge mallet!

uhm...

four doors or four liters?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Four doors.....and 8 liters!

logic or emotions?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

emotions all the logic in the world cant ever come close to emotions


apache or comanche helecopters


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Commanchee(that was the one on American Chopper, right?)

Burritos or Doritos?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Burritos

Tortas or Quesadillas


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

Quesadillas

Lexus or Acura?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Lexus(most of them put the drive wheels at the correct end of the car)

Florida or California?


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

Florida, no emissions! and it's a bit nicer.


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

Thundercats or TMNT?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

you forgot to pose a question!I'll come up with one for you then.

Poor but happily married or rich and lonley?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Rich and lonely. I know money can't buy happiness but the sad part is that it can.

hitler or stallin?


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

I SAID

Thundercats or TMNT?


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

TMNT

Pokemon or Yugioh...LOL


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

pokemon...that team rocket girl is HOT.

Cable or the Dish?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

CAble(I stopped paying a year ago, and they forgot to shut me off! can't beat the price!)

Nice wheels or nice tires?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

nice wheels...

nextel or verizon?


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

Nextel
"Can you hear me now?" No!

Sony or Toshiba(TV's)?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

fugiot said:


> *pokemon...that team rocket girl is HOT.
> *


I thought I was the only one who thought that 

Sony...

Energizer or Duracell?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Duracell

Autozone or Ricerzone?


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

Ricerzone

Pepboys or Riceboys?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

never been to pepboys


The George Clinton P-FUNK ALL STARS or Rick james


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Rick James (never heard the other one)

Jimi Hendrix or Bob Marley?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

man i really love jimi but i really love some bob i cant decide


gwar or green jelly


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

never heard of george clinton?? Ever hear of Atomic Dog??

Green Jelly

P-Funk or G-Funk?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

P-Funk

Which one is worse Ishtar or Gigli?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Ishtar was pretty bad, but I have to give it to Gigli.That movie was such a bomb they could have used it instead of smart bombs in the invasion of Iraq.It was not just a bomb, it went nuclear!

Better french fries:Wendys or McDonalds?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Wendys...
Better aquarium fish...
Bala Sharks or Oscars?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

oscars 


mountain dew code red or regular mountain doo


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

regular

Classic Jeep CJ-5 or Original 1960's Ford Bronco?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

I'll go with the Classic Jeeps

For the Cali People, In-n-out or fatburger?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Whichever is cheaper

UN or NATO?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

I guess un it includes more but nato is cool too> dammit both are the same 

pol pot or stalin


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Both were amazingly evil,but I am part Russian so I'll say Stalin

More evil, Josepf Stalin or Adolpf Hitler?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Hitler

tie die shirts or bell bottom pants?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

shirts


jim jon il or slobadon melosavick(sp?)


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I'l say Milosovich-at least he didn't have nukes.

Flat Earth Society or MUFON ?(better kooky group)


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

mufon whats that


liquid tv or mystry science theatre 3000


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

MST3K

more annoying junk mail or junk email?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

junk mail

1000 posts on this thread!! WOOHOO!!

white gold or platinum?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

white gold 


Footloose or Dirty Dancing(movies)


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Dirty Dancing, shearly for the name

Win Ben Steins Money or Jeopardy


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

alex trebeck 4 life!!!!!

price is right or family feud


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

family fued (they need to put a ghetto family on that show)

checkers or chess?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

checkers

pc or mac?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

i dream of mac, but go to bed with a pc every night... *sigh*


to distributor or not to distributor? (dist vs direct spark)


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Distributor-cheaper to mess with

Analog or digital?


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

vinyl ownz it's analog for that but for portablity and editing digital ownz for music - same thing with film is aesthetically pleasing for viewing but digital makes editing awesome it just depends what you are talking about

headache or heartache?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

headache no medicine in the world can make heartache go away


how high or undercover brother


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I'd rather have a headache(I have the other right now)

Better Pink Floyd album-Dark Side of the Moon or The Wall?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

the wall 



houston or jenna jameson


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Jenna

Kobe Tai or Miko Lee


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

undercover brother 

jenna 


kobe tai


better porn name scooby boob or johnny breast?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

scooby boob


AFU-RA vs. TALIB QWALIE


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Who?

Milk and cookies or milk and....ummm...uhhh...brownies?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

man i used to eat milk and nilla wafers in a bowl like cereal


maybach or bently


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

bentley...

Money or looks?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Money, but only for a Skyline GTR, nothing more 

Darts or Foosball


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Foosball

Love or Money?


----------



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

money, who needs love sex is better

sex or money?

(speaking of sex page 69er)


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Don't have much experience with either, so I dunno

Sentra or Frontier?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

sentra


CHiPS or Dukes of hazzard


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Dukes of HAzzard-the show that inspired me to learn to drive!

Dukes of Hazzard or Night Rider?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> Dukes of Hazzard or Night Rider?


 Definitely night rider, but I wouldn't mind getting off in them daisy dukes with my general lee 

Marine Corps or Army?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

The corps


southern comfort or wild turkey


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I dunno, and no one else has an opinion either.

More fun in a pizza delivery car:jumping it or doing handbrake turns?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Handbrake...[Never jumped a car before]

Stage rally or Road rally?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Stage rally(there's another kind?)

Torx or Phillips?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Phillips

Versace or Fo Sachi


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I have no idea.I don't follow fashion.

more intrusive:IRS or NSA?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

nsa 
loo fo sachi" you cant even spell versace." "f-o-shachi"



phat farm or ecko


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

ecko

mp5 or mac 10?


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

mac 10 baby!!!

on hotwings -- bluecheese or ranch


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Bleu Cheese!

Cingular or Verizon?


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

T mobile..

shotgun or rifle?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Rifle...

Max Payne or Dead to Rights?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

I don't care for either

Metal Gear Solid or Syphon Filter


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Metal Gear Solid

Twin T4 turbos or one T66


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Twin T4's on the V8 in my Olds!

Parallel universe theory or singular universe theory?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

singular universe dummy...

cheddar cheese apple pie or monterey jack angel food cake?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Cheddar cheese apple pie!!!

Sandwhich or Sammich?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Gimme the sammich

Bologna & cheese or PB & J


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

PB & J...

More Peanutbutter or more jelly?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

more peanut butter!

Nike or Adidas?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Nike

Skateboard or Snowboard?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Skateboard.

Dirt bike or Snowmobile?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Dirt Bike

Door knob on the left or the right?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Right

Hydrofoil or hovercraft?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Hovercraft...

X-wing or Tie fighter?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

X wing

Depression or Loneliness?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Loneliness becasue depression usually comes with loneliness and other stuff.

Acoustic or electric?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Depends on the type of music.

reggae or Rap?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Rap

Tommi Makinen... 
with Mitsubishi or Subaru?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

It's been 18 hrs and no one has any idea, so I'll post another question to keep it going

Boxers or thong?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

boxers

hippies or punks


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Hard to decide.I kind of fit both defintitons.

Hydraulics or airbags?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

hydros are a pain and airbags are becoming like hydros but stupid loud compresser. donno

new pontiac GTO or Grand Prix


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

GTO !!! GP is wrong wheel drive!

Leaf springs or coil springs?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

dont know never messed with leaf springs

2005 dodge magnum/charger
or 2005 chrysler 300c


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Whichever will be the cheapest and most stripped of options

Evo8 or STi?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

sti more muscles
saleen s7 
2750lbs
7.0l/v8 550hp

vs
Lambo gallardo
3146lbs
5.0l/v10 500hp


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Evo8

Cable Modem or DSL


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by krylonkoopa _i want t3
> *saleen s7
> 2750lbs
> 7.0l/v8 550hp
> ...


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Saleen! Ford 427 FE, if I'm not mistaking

Mustang 5.0 or Camaro LT1?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

LT1

351 (saleen S351) or 350(Corvette Z06)


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

351...

Jenny Craig or Atkin's Diet... or slim fast?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

slim fast!

Popeyes chicken or KFC?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

KFC...

French Canadian or just Canadian.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Just Canadian.They speak English.

AMD Athlon or Intel Pentium?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Athlon

Skateboarding in real life or Playing Tony Hawk's Pro Skater on the PS2


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Tony Hawk man...

Fresh water aquarium or salt water aquarium?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Whichever is lower maintenance

Cooler to be seen in: General Lee or original Batmobile?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Original batmobile!!

Family Guy or Futurama?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

BAtmobile? General Lee rules-anything that can jump that many times without being harmed is awesome!

only 1 I have seen is Futurama, so I guess that 1

Powerpuff Girls or Dexter's Laboratory?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

well both of them have thier hilarious moments but . i think ive seen more funny moments in power puff girls


human geonome project/genetic engineering 
or human evolution


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Well, I don't believe in evolution, think genetic engineering has all sorts of negatives and the human Genome Project is there only to gather information, so I will go with the Human Genome project.

Existentialism or Modernism?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Not exactly too sure on modernism, but I like the basic principle of existencialism (In the face of all having no meaning, one must define oneself by giving definitions to ones beliefs)

Materialism(believing that all that is needed to be known is in the physical world) or Materialism (having material possessions as the primary goal in life)


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

The second, I guess as it does not preclude the existence of things beyond our observeable universe.

Plank length or plank's constant?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

duno

ren & stimpy vs beavis and butthead


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Beavis & Butthead

The Rock or Stone Cold Steve Austin


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

stone cold steve austin 


mick foley or the rock


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

Mike Foley

Large bills or small bills?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Large bills

Flashlight or candle?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Gotta go modern with the flashlight, candle only if lovin is involved

String Cheese or Sliced Cheese


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

candles... love mood lighiting... 

the mushroom that makes you grow or the mushroom that makes you spit fireballs?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

sliced cheese

OT or any other category?


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

Fireballs and all topics

asking for time or having a watch?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

i pick the mushrooms with psylocybin in it.or any psycotropic substances


OT
sliced cheese

david letterman, jay leno or conan obrian


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

Conan

asking for time or having a watch?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

a swatch fool like 10 of em on one arm





starcraft or warcraft


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

warcraft

sleep or drink coffee


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

sleep

Post whore or post pimp?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Sleep. Coffee's only for work anyways and I'd rather not work

Starbucks or Coffee Bean


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Post WHORE... be true to yourself...

I'd rather have Earl Grey....

Cyclops (X-Men, the Movie) or Neo (Matrix)... err... who's more boring?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I like the Matrix so I'll say Cyclops

Automatic or manual?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Manual...

Street bike or Dirt bike?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

hehe... AUTO...

i don't know... they were both pretty wooden!

Injectors or Carbs?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Injectors

CD's or LP's

BTW, I have the record-breaking post. W00t


----------



## ladybunnz23 (Jun 26, 2003)

cd's



2pac or biggie


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

2pac... he ain't dead, he's still selling. 

BTW, you guys were actually counting these posts? i thought *I* was a whore...

Tara Reid cover on FHM... or... the Britney kissing Madonna video?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

tara ried


ok if your sleeping and wake up to getting head and you live alone do you open your eyes or keep em close and hope its not a man


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

What a horrible question! Keep your eyes closed! What you don't know, won't horrify you as much!

Toilet paper or tissues?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

tp charmin is squeezably soft.


will ferall or jimmy kimmel


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

Jimmy Kimmel

Soda or juice


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

fruit-flavored soda or carbonated juice!

here's a hard one...

driving my Nissan or talking about it online?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I'd rather drive your Nissan, but mine is more fun to talk about than drive

Handbrake turn or reverse 180?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

reverse 18

ninjas or shoalin monks


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

shaolin soccer monks!

hot mommas or young lasses?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Ths Shaolin kick ass!Plus, I kinda have a soft spot for Bhuddism's appreciation for all life.

Cans or Bottles?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

bottles
beach or pool


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

beach

Truck or Van?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

the 70s pimp vans with water bed discoball shag carpeting and hi fi sound system


super mario bros. or super mario bros 2


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Original SMB

Super Mario World or Mario 64


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

World (never palyed the other)

Hammer bros or that spiney-dropping cloud thing(anyone remember it's name?)?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

hammer bros are dope

bullet bill or goombas


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Goombas.I love stepping on em!

koopa-trooper or Koopa Paratroooper?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

koopa troopa
cus im the king perro

anything with the word koopa owns



mario kart or diddy kong racing


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I figured you'd say that!

For a vacation: visit a national park or gamble all your savings away in Las Vegas?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

national park



chevelle ss or malibu ss


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Okay, the following Qs are not allowed as they've been asked several times:

ass vs tits
turbo vs supercharger
beer vs wine/hard alcohol
any restaurant vs any other
gangsta anything
2F/2F vs anything
sexual positions
IE vs Netscape
import vs domestic
 ADDITION:Eminem and 50Cent are OUT!

As an aside, rap is merely crap without the "c".

As for Chevelle vs Malibu, they're the same.

Continue this thread or let it die a tortured death?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Continue....

Better robot...
ED209 from Robocop or Johnny#5 from Short Circuit?


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

Johnny 5

Heathcliff or Top Cat?


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

*TOP CAT*

50 cent or Eminem...


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Eminem...

Jello or Pudding?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Pudding

Remote control or telekinetic control?


----------



## OddyseusDSM (Mar 19, 2003)

remote, easier to fight over, also easier to lose

TV's: Projection or flat screen?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

flat screen


ass vs tits
turbo vs supercharger
beer vs wine/hard alcohol
any restaurant vs any other
gangsta anything
2F/2F vs anything
sexual positions
IE vs Netscape
import vs domestic


joe schmoe or big brother


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Big brother

White House or the Kremlin?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Kremlin! Sovetzkiy Soyuz all the way

NOS or Pennzoil Outlaw Octane Booster


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

NOS...

Continue this thread so it can be the longest thread ever on the whole internet. 
Yes or No?


----------



## zyg0te (Aug 29, 2003)

yes

taco bell or del taco?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Del Taco...

Ice cream cones or ice cream sammiches?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Cones.

Juice or milk?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Juice...

Front flip or back flip?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Back.

L6 or V6?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

L6?? So I'll take the V6.

Jump off the high dive or the low dive?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

L6=Inline six!

Low board.

Ice cream or milk and cookies?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Milk and cookies rule!!

Milk and cookies or brownies and milk?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

depends on the brownies...

Burgers or hot dogs?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Burgers...

Potatoe chips or potatoe salad?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

potato chips

German shepherd or Rottweiler?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

rott

apoclypse now or platoon


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

Brass balls.... 
Raiders.... or Tampa bay...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

BRUSH YOUR TEETH.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

no!


charlie(vc) vs charlie manson


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Charlie VC...at least they had a cause...

Krakatoa or Vesuvius?


----------



## JeffForSale (Jun 12, 2003)

Krakatoa!
Mrs Field or Nestle Toll House?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Mrs. fields

adulthood or childhood?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

childhood


suzuki samurai 4x4 or geo tracker 4x4


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

samurai-They make killer rock crawlers due to their high break over angle.

Dune buggy or Rock Crawler


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

rock crawler l(even thought it looks like way more to take care of. but i like the bead lock rims.)
yacht or super speed boats.


----------



## zyg0te (Aug 29, 2003)

yacht
wb or fox network??


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Fox, minus the news

Simpsons or Family Guy


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Simpsons

More painful for a guy to watch:C-SPAN or Oxygen?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

C-SPAN. At least Oxygen shows REAL LIVE WOMEN!

tubular or radical?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

radical, dude!

Bart or Homer?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Homer.

Romulus or Remus?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Romulus! 

Romulan ale or Klingon blood wine?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm a fan of ales.

Speaking of whines:
mosquito or Jewish Princess?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I'm hard up right now, so I'll take the princess.

Grand Unified field theory or special relativity?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

I'll take a GUFT anyday over a little special corner of the physical laws.

Creamy peanut butter or crunchy peanut butter?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

crunchy

documentary TV or Cartoons?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

60's Infomercial Cartoons... hehe... both.

in answering forum questions...

Off-the-top-of-my-head...
or
Google it!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

offf the top of my head!

Stay with the semi reliable B14 GXE I have, or sell it and get a B13 SE-R 5spd?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

B13 SE-R 5spd

Sell my Altima and buy cheaper car for lower payment or stick with my badass ride?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

buy a lighter car with cheaper payments and mod it out like crazy with the money you save



sleep late or wake up early


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I think I may take your advice...


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

weres your question weenie head?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Sleep Late

$tealership or $tealin


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

they both suck \

311 or no doubt


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

311(I think)

glock or smith and wesson?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

glock


iwo jima or de nang


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

iwo jima

paper, rock, or scissors?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

i wanna ROCK!

malaria or ebola


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

*Krylonkoopa* is a bonehead who won't pay attention. Get some new shit, man.

Neither.

Peanut M&Ms or Almond M&Ms?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

bahearn said:


> *Krylonkoopa is a bonehead who won't pay attention. Get some new shit, man.
> *


WTF? what your problem. pay attention to what?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

leave him alone, he's a bitter old man.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

from page 75:


> Okay, the following Qs are not allowed as they've been asked several times:
> 
> ass vs tits
> turbo vs supercharger
> ...


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

Almond M&Ms

Krackle or Nestles Crunch?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Nestle Crunch

Final Fantasy or Dragon Quest (Warrior)


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Repeated questions and how many times. Yes, I did waste an entire afternoon checking every last one.
spit or swallow.......................................................x 3
tall or short women?..............................................x 2
Mac or PC?.............................................................x 2
Pepsi or Coke?.......................................................x 4
Buy or Steal?..........................................................x 2
stealth corners version 1 or 2?...............................x 3
Nite or Day?............................................................x 2
Paper or plastic?.....................................................x 4
turbo or supercharger.............................................x 4
Import or Domestic?................................................x 2
FWD or RWD?..........................................................x 2
Left Hand or Right Hand?........................................x 4
thongs or granny panties........................................x 2
PS2 or XBOX............................................................x 2
titties or ass............................................................x 6
shots or a beer?......................................................x 3
blondes or brunettes...............................................x 3
ferrari or lamborghini...............................................x 3
Mcdonalds or burger king?.......................................x 3
stayin up late on the message board and being tired in the morning or going to bed early so you're refreshed for work?.......................................................................x 2
Clean or Dirty?..........................................................x 2
Alpine or Clarion.......................................................x 2
Coffee or Tea............................................................x 2
nike or adidas?.........................................................x 2
Jarule or 50 Cent?................... ................................x 2
east coast or west coast rap?..................................x 2
Get drunk or Get stoned?.........................................x 2
auto tranny or manual tranny ?................................x 2
Chocolate or vanilla?................................................x 2
missionary or doggy.................................................x 3
classic se-r or 200sx sr20?.......................................x 2
full metal jacket or platoon.......................................x 2
RWD or AWD.............................................................x 2
bath or shower?.......................................................x 2
Goku or Vegeta?.......................................................x 2
yes or no?.................................................................x 2
audi or bmw..............................................................x 2
IE or netscape?.........................................................x 2
mom or dad?.............................................................x 2
caucasian or asian women........................................x 2
Shaved or Cavewoman?............................................x 3
Swimming pool or the beach?....................................x 2
Lights on or Lights off................................................x 2
house party or club?..................................................x 3
smoke pot or drink beer?...........................................x 3
Laptop or PC?............................................................x 2
acura or lexus............................................................x 2
b.I.G or tupac.............................................................x 2
WRX STi or Lancer EVO 8............................................x 3
sex or blowjob?..........................................................x 2
Mario or Luigi..............................................................x 2
red or blue?................................................................x 2
hockey or basketball...................................................x 2
CD or vinyl?.................................................................x 2
punk or thug...............................................................x 2
reebok or kswiss.........................................................x 2
bottles or cans?...........................................................x 2
the dingo ate your baby or did you eat the dingo........x 2
big or small butt...........................................................x 2
long hair or short hair..................................................x 2
Electricity or Water.......................................................x 2
.Distributor or coil-on-plug?..........................................x 2
jet li or bruce lee..........................................................x 2
doing it outside or inside.............................................x 2
goomba or bullet bill....................................................x 2
cum inside or outside?.................................................x 2
staples or paperclips?..................................................x 2
Sil-Eighty or S15...........................................................x 2
women's breast: A or B or C or D?...............................x 2
method man or redman?..............................................x 2
initial d or 2fast2furious?..............................................x 2
jello or pudding............................................................x 2
Is this the longest thread ever yet?? yes or no...........x 2
starbucks or coffee bean?.......................................... .x 2
cable or direct tv?........................................................x 2
starcraft or warcraft.....................................................x 2
Beavis and Butthead or Ren and Stimpy?....................x 2
hitler or stalin?.............................................................x 2
Continue this thread or let it die a tortured death?.....x 2

Some people don't seem to understand the game.

You ask a simple question with *only two* answers from which to choose. Questions that don't need exposition are better. You may answer *A*, *B*, *Both*, or *Neither*.

Dragonball Z, Pokemon and C/rap questions are meaningless for people under 30 years of age. You want to ask questions that all players might answer. Mention of specific cars is not good form even though this is a car forum. Rambler 100?!?!?

Questions on sex are both in poor taste and childish. Choosing among mass murderers (Hitler, Stalin, Pol Pot) is just poor taste.

There have been some really good selections offered here and I personally would like to see this continue, but if you're going to play the game, keep up with what's preceded.

Thanks.

Kids (anyone under 25) are why I'm a Bitter Old Man.

Back to our regular programming.
Neither.

Email or snail mail?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

E-mail

Bahearn:Has no life, or cares too damn much?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> E-mail
> 
> Bahearn:Has no life, or cares too damn much?


Do you prefer books or TV?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

it's here too


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> it's here too


Really. here too is?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

fight the real enemy! OK, guys, KILL HIM!!!


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> fight the real enemy! OK, guys, KILL HIM!!!


Do you have any conditions I should know about? Are we still talking about fight the real enemy? Right on. :xmas:


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

worm hole or black hole?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

worm hole


richard simmons or christopher lowell


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

worm hole... black holes are passe...

quantum black hole or brown dwarf?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

quantum.

radiocarbon dating or potassium argon dating?


----------



## kwertis (Aug 7, 2003)

don't know but.........potassium argon dating

index finger or middle finger


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

radiocarbon is sooooo old school... but I'm definitely up on Carbon14....

you can pull my middle finger... 

tesla or watt?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

tesla coils! 

Do you want SilviA back or not?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

back in it's own thread, incapable of communicating outside that thread.It was interesting to play with.

Nuclear power or coal for power?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

nuclear... take a meltdown once ever ten years in an isolated area over rampant greenhouse effect...

acting-wise...
plank of wood or madonna?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

plank of wood....

for houses...
bricks or adobe?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Bricks are more functional, although adobe would still be cool for ghetto status.

Mortar or Trebuchet


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

trebuchet! i like rocks 

Greeks or Romans?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Romans.They wer good at assimilating other cultures.

Speaking of assimilating...

Romans or the Borg?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

i'd be realistic and go for the Romans still...
no future tekkie stuff

Scott or Silvia?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

silvia

rent or buy?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

buy...i dont want to return stuff that ive fallen fond of...

China or Taiwan?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Taiwan.At least it's not communist.

Zulu wars or Opium wars?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Spice wars... 
Opium, merely because it didn't involve genocide...

arbalest or pot of boiling oil?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Arbelest, more "humane"

*Krylonkoopa* again shows up with a repeat. Or he's taunting me.

I care too much *AND* don't have a life.

Monty Python or Not Ready For Prime Time Players?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Original SNL cast rules!

Monty Python or Cheech and Chong?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Cheech and ChonG!!!

big ass leather couch/sofa set or phat leather Lay Z Boy recliner?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

big ass velour couch.



justice leauge or avengers


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

justice league


aqua teen hunger force or sealab 2021


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

athf fa sho....


carl or moonite


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

carl ownz


Trigun or Blue Gender


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

i own trigun like the story . but blue gender is awsome


FLCL or or Lupin the 3rd.


man i really like flcl


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

haven't watched flcl so I'll have to Lupin the 3rd 

only mustard on the bread or only mayo on the bread for a sandwich


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

MAyo!

baked lays or regular lays?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

regular ownz baked (oochie)

Guacamole lays or sour cream & cheddar ruffles


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

sour cream & cheddar ruffles!

Vietnam or China?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Vietnam... they're not taking over the world anytime soon. 

Black Mercedes Benz or Black Bimmer?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

BMW!

Geo Metro or Ford Festiva?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

geo metro, my future beater

Run DMC or Public Enemy


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Run DMC! dig the shoes...

Nissan Pathfinder Armada or Toyota Tundra? (as if I didn't know the answer...)


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I'd take the Tundra! I don't like SUV's.

Cell phone or GPS?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Cell phone WITH GPS 

electric chair or hanging?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

how about high-voltage hanging...

needle is more humane.

Kiera Knightely (Pirates of the Carribean) or Devon Aoki (2F2F)


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

Kiera Knightly...

Smirnoff Ice or Bacardi SIlver?


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Smirnoff Ice is a better chillin drink, Bacardi silver is a better chugging drink. 

Shoes or sandals?

-Nick


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Flip Flops, yeah!

T shirt or polo shirt?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

polo shirt!

hold the gun properly or shoot gangsta style?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

properly... SWAT-style rocks!

.40cal or 5.7mm?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

.40 cal

Longest thread or silvia's post whore thread?Which will be longest?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

the whore just never dies...

on birthdays...wild house party or cozy club loungin'?


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Exalta said:


> *the whore just never dies...
> 
> on birthdays...wild house party or cozy club loungin'? *


HOUSE PARTY!!!  

Ice cream cake or normal cake?

-Nick


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

normal cake with ice cream on the side


tony blair or gerhart schroder


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Give me the Gerharder.

Jean Chretien or Jacques Chirac


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

im not too fond of chirac but i dont know who the other guy is 

do you watch miss america yes or no


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

No... too gay...

miss teen america, now... hmmm....

pizza or pasta


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Pizza! but you gotta love the carbonara sauce...

wood panels or carbon fiber trim?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Wood ownz CF!

Leather seats or Cloth/Vinyl?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

leather!!!!

harmonica or tambourine?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

tambourine! easier to play

to be or not to be? Well, that's the question.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

not. 

nx 2000 brake upgrade (front) or se-r 4 wheel disc?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

se-r 4 wheel disc


real cows milk or vegetarians soya milk?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

real.no plant can replace a cow!

Coffee or cola?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

coffee!!i love starbucks moccha frappuccino in venti size!

brewed or instant coffee?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

brewed.

happy or sad ?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

my custom axle grinding isn't done yet!

*sigh*

"automatic" or "hydramatic"?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

imy car's an AUtomatic...

new age/ techno music or romantic soft jazz
while doing it


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

well, the question was whether you CALL it Auto or Hydro...

oh, yeah... and as for the music... just the natural soundtrack, baby... 

project car...

B12 SR20DET or B14 QR25DE?


----------



## STunedB15 (Oct 9, 2002)

damn it is long


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Brake not the chain, Newbie!

ANYTHING with an SR20 over a QR25!

Bluebird or Sunny?


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

Stop reading this!


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Pizza or Chinese?


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Pizza!!!!

Fat or Carbs?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Damn, hard decision. Carbs would probably be better, but I'm not a fitness expert.

Hampster or Rat powered Variable Valve & Cam lift?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Sunny and Carbs...

Bluebird too upscale, Fat too lardy...

Heckle or Jeckle?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Heckle

BMW or Audi?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

That's a three-peat for "Audi-BMW". Stop the madness!

Nail or screw?


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

SCREW!!!!!

Bone or Moan!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Bone!

Compaq or Dell?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Compaq...

Dell, dell, the farmer's in the...

bitter old man or sweet young thing?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Sweet young (legal) thing!

Peter Fonda or Fond o' cheese?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Bridget Fond' a my cheese....   

close this thread and open another one?
or
let's see how far we can go before this server crashes?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

lshowcgbtsc

Tweedle-Dum or Tweedle-Dee?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Tweedle Dee

Woddy Woodpecker or Chilli Willie?


----------



## zyg0te (Aug 29, 2003)

chilli willie
to-may-toe or to-mah-to?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

ta-may-toe

kamehameha or hadoken


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

kamehameha

rasberry or grape?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

welches grape soda


grape ape or reagle beagle


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

grape ape!

cherry coke or new coke?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

cherry coke fool!

Crystal Pepsi or Tab


side note: now I want a burrito thanks to koop


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

thank you thank you!!

I wanna pick my nose now!


crystal pepsi 4 lyfe!!!1!!!11


after beating it nut in a dirty sock or tissue


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

doh, I was going to put that pic of Hal on here.. can't find it anymore. That ish was nasty! hahaahah

Tissue.. I would hate to find that kind of surprise while getting dressed in the morning.

350z or G35coupe????


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

G35 coupe... more bling bling... 

Mr. T or Hulk Hogan?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

that is kinda hard but it's Mr.T vs. all!

Macgyver or Nash Bridges?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

*zyg0te* and *OPIUM3* are cloning earlier questions. Come on, be original.

Macgyver is smart, Nash Bridges just follows a script.

World Series or Superbowl?


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

world series.

the simpsons or family guy?


----------



## BFinlay (Apr 20, 2003)

simpsons

mtv or vh1?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

VH1... just because we don't have it here in Asia... MTV is insipid. 

lighter wheels or more chrome?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Less Bling. More zing.

Photos - Digital or Film?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

digital

post whore or post office?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

post


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

whore


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Bottle fermented or cold filtered?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I hate beer, but I'll say cold to keep the thread going.

More repulsive to be seen itn: Yugo or Daihatsu?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Daihatsu

push ups or pull ups?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

well i dont wea pull ups but i loike those push up pops

bender or dr.zoidberg


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Bender

Blossom or Buttercup?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

blossom...but i like bubbles better

Miami or Cali?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Miami! Neither place speaks english as a first language, but at least Miami doesn't have a smog test!

AMC Gremlin or AMC Spirit?(Hint: I own one of them!!)


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

The Gremlin can nevar lose.

Indiana Jones or Han Solo?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

indania jones 4 lyfe!!!11!!!


temple of doom or raiders of the lost ark or last crusade


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

(the Spirit is the superior car!!!)
Han Solo

Reality:real, or a figment of the imagination?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Not quite imagination, but that is more accurate than real.

Princess Leia or Princess Amadala?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Leia. the new ones suck ass!

Yoda or Obi Wan?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

"Do or do not, there is no try"

Are you subscribed to this thread or just check it?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Subscribed

SN95 or Fox?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Michael J.... FOX.

super2ner or Top Gear?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

TOP GEAR!!!! i love those British accents...

Super Street or Sport Compact Car?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

SCC definitely... tons of shit in there... but NissanPerformanceMag kicks major ass online!

here's a tough one...

death by overdose (on a good trip, mind you) or

death by post-coital heart-attack (it happens...  )


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

uhm overdose...

i dunno what a post coital heart attack is...

would you rather be a carnivore or a vegetarian?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

vegetarian... herbivore, 

maybe then we can meet the diet challenge... 

bummer... a post-coital heart-attack (post - after) (coitus - consumation of sex) will happen if you try to kick it and your ticker won't take the stress... it's "coming" and "going" at the same time... can't think of a happier way to die. 

two-door or three-door?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

two-door...

what would you rather call it, a sedan or a saloon?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

saloon sounds cool

the temptations or marvin gaye


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

the temptations... although it's pretty close....

"it was just my imaginaaaaa...tion, running... awaaaay with me... "

yellow skins, or blues?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Blues, I guess

Nissan or Datsun


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

DATSUN!!!!!!!

Datsun 510 or Nissan B13 Sentra?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Datsun 510... classic 

yellow=simpsons, blue=smurfs... guess we know which one you are now...   

more entertaining:
driving in a hurricane (done it... he he he...)
or
driving through a sandstorm (done something like it... he he he...)


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Hurricane!

Better storm to chase:Tornado or Hurricane?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

niether


staying up along time or sleeping along time


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Sleep ownz!

blue or green?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

sleeping all the time 

braces or bing bling teeth?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

braces are cute... they mean better teeth two years later!

I'd chase tornadoes, thank you...   

johnny walker blue or a cheap rum coke?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

*Spelch*: (page 86) REPEAT!
*BFinlay*: (page 86) REPEAT!

I hate whiskey, so rum and coke it is.

Motorcycle or segway?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

motorcycle

horse or bicycle?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

bicycle

raunchy or slutty?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

slutty

hot or cute?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

cute... hot girls get stolen. 

teddy bear rims or daisies?


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

daisies... 

:jump: or :banana: ?

-Nick


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

the real banana!

LOTR Return of The King
or
the next Star Wars?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Neither. Prefer









Ooops, a tad slow.

How can one vote for a movie that's not yet out?

Dudley Moore or Peter Sellers?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Peter Sellers

Ed, Edd and Eddy or Dexter's Laboratory?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

If it isn't LoonyToons or South Park, I won't watch cartoons. Okay, I will admit to liking the one Adult Swim Space Ghost Coast-To-Coast I saw.

gore or Gore?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

gore

Libertarian party or Green party?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

LIBERTARIANS ALL DA WAY!!

Spades or hearts?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

*himilefrontier* drops another dupe.

Spades the suit, hearts the game.

_The Blues Brothers_ or _Animal House_?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Blues Brothers

John Locke or Freidrich Nietchzie?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Hmm, both are too existential for me. I lean more towards Calvin And Hobbes for my philosphy.

Martin Luther or Martin Lawrence?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Locke is far from existencialist, moreso the foundation for the social aspect of classical liberalism ( primarily laissez-faire government, but responsible to populace)

But enough, if its b/w Martin Luther 95 Thesis and Martin Lawrence, than give me martin lawrence. if its the other martin luther (king, I have a dream) it could go either way.

The Critic or Undergrads


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Yeah, 17th-century Martin Luther. Humor? Was ist los?

The only _The Critic_ I know is the cartoon. Not my cup of tea. Guess I'll take _Undergrads_ for $100, Alex.

Boat house or house boat?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

House Boat

Power Puff Girls or Mail call?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

I'll take Dexter's Lab anyday... not as annoying.,, and still funny.

(Locke rocks, so does Martin Luther)

federalism or straight democracy?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Federalism, straight democracy would quickly descend into mob rule

Lynard Skynard or The Allman Brothers?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Greg and Duane had chops. Takes guts to do instumentals for commercial release.

On the Duane Allman theme, peaches and cream or peanut butter and chocolate?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

peaches

adding machine or abacus?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Abbacus. Old skool ownz

TI 89 or TI-92


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I use a BA II PLUS, but I'll guess TI-92

:fluffy: or :banana: ?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Baa-aa-aa.

I love my HP11C w/ Reverse Polish Notation. It ruined me for regular calculators.

Jack Benny or Benny Goodman?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I dunno, it was before my time, I'll say Jack Benney.

Patton or Montgomerey?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Though they were both egotistical, I'll take Patton because I like the chrome helmet.

Oil or water?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

water


house of the dead or texas chaisaw massecre


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

I've not seen either movie but _Texas Chainsaw Massacre_ gets all the print, never heard of _House of the Dead_, so TCM it is.

You sure have a fascination with morbidity.

"American Pie" or "American Pie"? (the song vs the movie)


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

American Pie (movie)

Msn Messnger or somethign else?

-Nick


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Somthing else. Even though I use MSN too.


Jack and Dew, or Coke and Rum?

:banhump:


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Coke and rum

btw aim rules


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Flying V said:


> *Coke and rum
> 
> btw aim rules *



BTW your supposed to ask a new question jackass!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Since the newb is too scared to post a new question,I guess I'll have to do it.

motorcycle or 4 wheeler?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

4 wheeler


tieing up someone put them in a bath tube full of water and then cut them till they die or break into a .......oh never mind dont get to morbid

bumblebee tuna or starkist tuna


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Starkist!

BASE jumping or Bungee jumping?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

im too much of a wuus to do either how about jumping from a diving board


yogi bear or mugilla gorilla


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Yogi

Ms Bellum or Ms Keene?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

well ms bellum has a banging body but i know how ms keenes face look. so i dont 
know 

ok penolpe pitstop or jjose from jose from the pussy cats


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Penelope Pitstop, she raced!

Never heard of Ms Bellum or Ms Keene. Who are they?

_Rocky Horror Picture Show_ or _Attack of the Killer Tomatos_?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Toast & toilet paper for me.

New Mini or Old Mini?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

they are on the Power puff girls, bahearn

Old Mini Ownz all!

sr20de or ca18et?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Gonna have to go for the sr20de, the old ca's just weren't that well designed and had a lot of issues.

Pushrod or Rotary?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Pushrod.No replacement for low end torque, and rotaries just don't have any

rotary or radial(old aircraft engine like in a Fokke Wolfe 190)


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Radial. Rotary was just too complicated & fucked up

Hoes in car pics - bent over butt shot or frontal shot?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

depends.Nice ass, bend it over!

Made in Mexico or Made in Canada?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Canada - teh better beer.

NOS or NAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> the old ca's just weren't that well designed and had a lot of issues.


 I resent that stement and it's definitely not true.

Cam to A-arm to lifters or True Cam to lifter (buckets)?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

cam to lifters, less mass

2 stroke or miller cycle?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

*miller cycle (still crappy, though)*

For the kids of the late 70's early 80's

Star Blazers or Captain Harlock?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Captain Harlock was teh coo...

can't get the starblazers song out of my head, though...
"we're ooooff... to outer spaaaace..."  , the good times...

new oldies or old newbies?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

new oldies

deisel or LPG?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Diesel.


Ruben or Coco?


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Ruben





Two chicks or one?


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Two

Atligrl00 or NismoPrincess?


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Can I have both?



NismoPrincess cause I've never seen Atligrl00.



Twins or non twins?


I dunno where that came from.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

boost_boy said:


> *I resent that stement and it's definitely not true.
> 
> Cam to A-arm to lifters or True Cam to lifter (buckets)? *


I meant old as in the ets in the mid 1980 200sxs IIRC, the dets are excellent engines however.High revving ownz. However, the older sohc ones were problem plagued and low on power to boot. 

Twinz are definitely better

Chalupa or Gordita


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Yes twins do rock. I dated a set of twins (at differant times) and I cant complain.



Gordita all the way.



Hambergers or Hotdogs?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Hamburgers

Wolly Mammoth or Elephant?


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

LOL tough choice. There both big beasts.


Mammoth. Never seen someone loose there head in a Mammoth's ass.



Fast and the Furious or 2Fast 2 Furious?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

ugh... all I can say is... ugh...

Fast and the Furious... at least they still had some real (read: non-CG) cars. 

hmmm... Bison meat or Dodo?


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

WTF?!?!?!?!?! Um Bison meat. I dunno.



Cotton or Silk?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> I meant old as in the ets in the mid 1980 200sxs IIRC, the dets are excellent engines however.High revving ownz.


 I got you "Vodka" and the SOHC Ets are garbage.

Wilma Flinstone or Betty Rubble?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Betty Rubble! Woo Hoo!

Ralph Cramden or Ed Norton?(The Honeymooners, from 50 yrs ago, but still funny! Plus, The Flintstones were based off of it)


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

ralph

sgt.bilko or top cat


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

sgt Bilko(I guess)

Scultz or Col Klink?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

hey himile ucf is on sunshine network



col klik cooler name


green acres or mr.ed


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

green acres

B'Witched or I dream of Jeanie.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

I dream of Jenie!!!!



DVD or Movie Theater?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

DVD! Movie theatres cost too much.

Planet Patrol or Planet Rock?


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

planet rock

numbers or roman numerals?

-Nick


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Numbers

NismoPrincess or AtlGrl00?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

NP


opium or adam


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Adam because he's scoring "Big"!

1st nut or the 2nd nut?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

2nd nut

Is Niky a guy or a girl pretending to be a guy?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

a guy pretending to be a girl pretending to be a guy

7-11 or Circle K?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Come on, *OPIUM3*, that was asked on the previous page. Get with the program if you're gonna play in this thread.

7-11, they left the Houston market years ago. Good riddance.

The old rotary aircraft engines were incredible. The crankshaft was bolted to the firewall and the *entire engine* rotated around it. Something I've never read anywhere but discovered by peering at the Rhone at the Air Force Museum is that those old rotaries are two strokes. The intake reed valve was in the piston top, of all places.

_Johnny Mnemonic_ or _My Private Idaho_?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

bahearn said:


> *
> The old rotary aircraft engines were incredible. The crankshaft was bolted to the firewall and the entire engine rotated around it. Something I've never read anywhere but discovered by peering at the Rhone at the Air Force Museum is that those old rotaries are two strokes. The intake reed valve was in the piston top, of all places. *


The problem though was that all that rotating mass made the plane handle rather oddly. They would roll one way like a dream but be a pig in the opposite direction. While a skilled pilot would take advantage of this, rookies could find themselves in a lot of trouble.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Okay guys, 

Do you like it tight or loose?

And girls, do you like it from the back or lying on your back?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

tight !!


highlander or beastmaster


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

highlander

natural or synthetic?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Depends. Natural breasts, synthetic oil.

Another problem with those WWI aircraft engines is they were unthrottled. You either had full power or you shorted the magneto to shut it off.

Term limitation for politicians or term limitation for rock bands? (Aren't the Strolling Bones dead *YET?!?!?*)


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

4G63 or SR20


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

...term limits FOR ANYONE WHO LOOKS LIKE THEY'RE HALFWAY INTO THE GRAVE (Mick Jagger, this means you...)

boost_boy! answer the questions!!! and I'd say SR20 because it's better NA... but when you start talking turbo (sound of shit hitting fan)

sucks about those WWI aircraft... no wonder the old dogfights were so boring...

inline 12 or V 12?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Inline 12 with all cylinders powered by a monstrous turbo (and I have seen a turbo that looks like it could power one, it's about 2.5 ft long and as big as my head in other dimensions. If you've ever been to gtpro, you can see it on display. BTW, it actually is meant to go on a car, that being their supra project.)


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

POST A QUESTION!!!!!!!


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

dean koontz or r.l. stien


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

RL Stien



Waffles of Pancakes?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Waffles.

Sorry I forgot to post a question last time. I slipped up after 75 or so times.

IHI or Garrett


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Garrett

2004 G35x Sedan(AWD) or 2004 Maxima?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

g35x



jet li or jackie chan


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

jacki chan! at least he's funny

Charles Bronson or Chuck Norris?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

ugh... neither...

Charles Bronson, if I had to choose... he looked like a prune out of hell... 

turbo barstool or suitcase car?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

suitcase car

B movie action idol: Dolph Lundgren or Jean Claude Van Damme?


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

Dolph Lundgren, hands down.

B-movies or big movies?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Big movies, bigger is better

Carls Jr or Rallys


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Hey, *slowest rice*, waffles vs pancake is a *REPEAT!!!*

Neither, because these aren't available to everyone (like me). Restaurant and DJ questions leave out all the participants who don't live in the Greater Los Angeles area (that would be 98% of US population).

Ireland or New Zealand?

P.S. Megaseth, it that The Colony (Houston metro) or Las Colinas (D/FW metro)?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

^^^the anti-repost police... 

New Zealand... prettier, less chance of getting killed by militant Catholics... (greater chance of getting killed by the odd orc, though...)

gary coleman or fred savage?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Gary Coleman

alternator or generator?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

SOMEONE has to be repost police. It was bad enough reading through 95 pages of this stuff, it pissed me off when I kept seeing repeats. Damnit, if you're gonna play, read 'em all like I did.

Alternator. Despite the need for extra stuff (like diodes), you better efficiency and higher voltages.

240Z or XKE 6-cylinder coupe?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

240z. lighter and better looking

Triumph TR8 or Sunbeam Tiger?

(Hintne was done by Carrol Shelby)


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

TR8? wtf? I'd go with the TR3 anyday... or the Morgan Frogeye... 

EDIT: oh, if Carol Shelby built one, I suppose I should pick the dorky sunbeam...   

Keep on soldiering J.J. (nice avatar!)

J.Jonah Jameson (Spidey's boss) or Perry White (Supe's boss)?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

perry white was a lil nicer 



dc or marvel


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

marvel

tissue paper or a bidet?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

I guess tissue paper, keep it simple

Pennzoil Outlaw or NOS Octane Booster


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

methanol... j/k

Pennzoil... anything without the words nawz in it.

Ali G. or Austin Powers... who's more pimp?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Powers, baby!

Austin's Jag XKE or Felicity Shagwell's Vette?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

I Shag very well... but then, I'd pick both if I could!

I'm a vette freak, but I'd say the Jag, Shag... cool-ass paint... :crazy:

The Italian Job cars: (sorry, this is a bit different...)

The Aston Martin, The BMW 845ci, The classic Mini, or the New Mini?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Classic Mini.Sorry but I just love those cars

Mazda RX2 or Toyota Crown Mark?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

*vodKA* gets a citation from the Repost Police. Pay up on your way out.

*niky* gets a citation for not following the rules. Simple A or B questions. Pay up on your way out.

Don't recall the RX2, briefly owned an RX3. Regardless, the Mazda gets my vote because I want no "luxury" Toyota, especially an older model.

Skim milk or plain yogurt?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

both disgusting, but skim milk is the lesser of 2 evils

Ford Pimpto or Pontiac Astre?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

What's an Astre? I'd take the Pimpto, anyway, 'coz when you're done with it, just a little tap with a hammer and you can roast marshmallows and weinies.

_Top Gun_ or _Peter Gunn_?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Astre was the Pontiac variant of the Chevy Vega.

don't know the 2nd, so I'll go with Top Gun

Columbo or Kojack?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Dad-gum, we had a Vega, too. That was just about the time I got interested in cars.

Colombo; the man was smart, determined, observant, and unflappable. I wish I had his qualities. And that overcoat...but not the Puegeot.

Cottage cheese or buttermilk?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

both are gross!yuck

Post Pimp or Post Whore?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Neither, Post Enthusiast

Lipton Brisk or Nestea


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Lipton Brisk!

Fishing or hunting!


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

*himilefrontier* also gets a Repost Citation. Pay up, bubba.

Fishing, the clean up is much easier.

New York City or Los Angeles?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

New York, not as regressive a place to live.

savings account or stash it under the mattress?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Stash, that way the feds can't get to it.

Top Feed or Side Feed


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

have no idea what either means... but in carburators, side feed... 

damn, old man... I haven't had a ticket in weeks!

ticket:
suck it up
or
bribe the cop?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Fuck the police! I ain't beggin nobody.

Christina Aguilera or Madonna?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

let's see... checklist:
youth? - Christina
talent? - Christina
money? - Madonna
she's a skanky ass ho? - tie!

I'll take Christina...  ...I'm not an MILF type person...

to intercool or not to intercool...


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

intercool

chocolate or strawberry or mint condoms?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Whatever I'm currently holding in my wallet......strawberry

Durex or Trojan


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Trojans... they eventually died and so will this condom.

Extrra ribbed or Extra Lubricated?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

extra ribbed..no lube problems for me 

If you can mod your dicK: thicker or longer


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

*If you can mod your dicK: thicker or longer*

Thicker: I've been getting complaints/compliments about the length already (It's too much )

Get your slong sucked or toes sucked?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

*Exalta* is cited for not following the rules. Bugger off.

Come on, show some class and maturity, keep the sex in the bedroom (or kennel, as I was told to write). But, I'd have to answer A.

Swim in fresh water or salt water?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

calm down! relax, chill out , smoke a ..., you need to, you're too up tight!

swim in fresh water

more fun: driving a big ass 4x4 through the woods, or demo derbey driving?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Both will wreck your car...   

Demo Derby... spread the pain.

Barbara Gordons (eek eek) or Selena Kyle (meow)?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Chill out? Sorry, I grew out of the potty-mouth stage decades ago. I even feel a movie WITHOUT gratuitous nudity is better that a movie with. Tell me a good story, I have the Internet for titillation.

Neither. Gimme a REAL, LIVE woman...like SilviA (or, at least pictures of a real, live woman). I had to Google those two names, grew out of comic books decades ago, too.

Cast iron or stainless steel for exhaust headers?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

*Cast iron*

I've seen what happens to stainless steel manifolds (they crack).

Blitz dual SBC or Greddy Pofec B?


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Blitz

Which Tuner would you rather have work on your car

Top Secret or GReddy(Trust)?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Greddy

Only because i've heard of them before.

Post whore or not a post whore?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

^^^Yes, you are.

Top Secret has the fastest sh*t... but that's my opinion...  ...GReddy isn't as expensive, so you may be right, anyway...

30 second post limit or 60 second post limit?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

30. Whoring pwnz

Hansen's, Tree Top or Langers Apple Juice


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

hansens



lfo or hanson


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

hanson... at least they don't pretend to be cool.

here's another lose/lose question...

The hansons or the Moffats?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

hanson i dont know moffats


wade robson project or newlyweds


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

wade robson project fo shooo!!

punk'd or jamie kennedy expirement?


----------



## southlady214 (Mar 25, 2003)

Jamie Kennedy!

Bush Jr, or Bush Sr?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Bush Sr.... he didn't know how to lie well, though...

More entertaining presidential mistress:

Marilyn Monroe or Monica Lewinsky?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

monica since i seen it happen on tv(but monroe was way hotter)



jerky boys or crank yankers


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

jerky boys, can't mess with an original

what do you call it: pizza or pie?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

pizza

Chicken Parmigiana or Vesuvio


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

chicken parmigiana

american(Harley V-Rod,softail)or japanese(suzuki,Honda CBR superbikes) motorcycles?


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Damn yo, tough question since I used to work for a bike shop.



I will say Japanesse for speed and looks.



Triks or sidecar?


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

side car.

Big Wheel or Little red wagon?


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

Holy Shiet...This is LONG!


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

thats what she said...


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Yeah I heard that from James mom.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

The 3 post-whores ^^^ up there are cited for breaking the chain...

Niky is cited for doing bahearn's job... who is cited for not doing his...

*ahem* Big Wheels... more fun to push than be pulled...

optical mouse or wheel mouse?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

both in the same package, but I'd take the wheel over the optical if I had to

Chevy 409 or Chrysler 413 Max Wedge?


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

so yeah this thread is so ghey
someone end it, please for the love


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

409

German Engineering or Itallian?


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

German over Italian.





American or Korean?


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

American

Burger or dog?


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Already been asked, but burger.




Lettuce Salad or Pasta Salad?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

burger

french fries or curly fries


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Freedom!!!

4 speed American Muscle, or 6 Speed Japaneese Import


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Start answering the questions damnit!



American Muscle for drag, Japanesse for corners.



Labtop or desktop?


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Laptop

Benz or Bently?


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

Benz. 

touch-tone or rotary?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Touch tone

stainless steel or aluminum?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

damn, I hope this thread gets too 100 pages and I get to be the first to post on the 100th...


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

ah shit, I'll try again.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

do you win a prize if you do?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

third times a charm (is this considered post whoring?)


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

damn it himile, you messed up my streak... now I gotta do 3 more... it has to be 3 in a row. and yes theres a prize fool!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

post whore!!


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I welcome you to page 100!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

what's the prize? I WIN!!!


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCH


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

pwned!


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

eat me.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

sigh... thread killers... and to answer the question a zillion posts back...

ALUMINUM... because that's what my block is... 

Cast Iron or Aluminum?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

Iron.

penis enlargment pills or penis pump?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

pills, if they worked!

pillow or mattress?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

pump! Hehehe

pills or withdrawal method or rhthym method


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

pills

MSD or Accel?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Accel for ze muscle cars


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

fingered or fisted?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

BTW... I heard your GF likes both. 

True or False?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

ah false my friend... but she loves the cock

gerbeling or circle jerks?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Have you even tried gerbils?



no, don't answer that... I prefer it mano a mano... 

Nun or Teacher?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

nuns give me shivers from when i went to catholic school . so i like sexy teachers



new 20$ or old 20$


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

New 20

Big face or small face bills


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Small... the big face bills look so grade school...

American Express Platinum or MasterCard Gold?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Niether...I have bad credit

wood or fiberglass?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

wood...

sheep or goats


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

sheep


nija scroll or ninja resurection


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

ninja scroll

KY jelly or Vaseline?


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

ky jelly

white bread or wheat ?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

I eat 
whole wheat

shades or platinum bling bling pendants?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

platinum if its free


Prince albert or a frenum piercing


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

neither 

sony or kenwood (head units)


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

kenwood

Watch golf or watch a marathon?


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

golf

hubs or dubs?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Dog Dish hubs(Dubs=Ghey!)

Nestle or Hershey?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Hershey... kisses... mmmmmhmmm...

but I'm diabetic... damn...

Cheesecake or Tiramisu?


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

fishing or hunting


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

cheesecake

neither


more intimidating on the mound

randy johnson or roger clemens?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

damn i think clemens but Johnson is so tall and just whips the ball down like a catapult but clemens is scarier


more intimidating thought Scott becoming president

or 
Hal having children


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Scott becoming president. Toilet flushes in place of presidential speeches and all sorts of weird stuff!

Better choice for president:
My02Altima, Krylonkoopa or HimileFrontier (you can use me as a writein if you want, I don't mind  )


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

koopa becoming president, coz there would be more people after niky!

Ayrton Senna or Juan Manuel Fangio?


----------



## johnebp (May 8, 2003)

Juan Manuel Fangio


le car or yugo?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

yugo


niky asian man boy or female


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

female man-boy! hahahaha!

to be or not to be?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

To be

Nobler in the mind to weather the slings and arrows of outrageous fortune or to take up arms against a sea of troubles and by opposing, end them?


----------



## johnebp (May 8, 2003)

take up arms against a sea of troubles and by opposing, end them

chrome or gun metal?


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

gun metal

bronze with polished lip or gun metal with polished lip


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

gun metal with polished lip

go out drinking or stay home and have sex?


----------



## johnebp (May 8, 2003)

quick beer run before sex.

Beer Pong or Quarters


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

Beer Pong

Bigger Boobs, Anna Nicole Smith or Dolly Parton?


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

hahah, tough call. I like Anna better thoguh so she wins.

(hypothetically) Phone your roommate or yell across the room?

-Nick


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

YELL!

Mercedes C32 AMG or BMW M3?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

M3. No discussion.

BMW Z4 or SLK230?


----------



## NismoSERTurbo (Mar 19, 2003)

BMW Z4

Homstar Runner or Strongbad ?


----------



## johnebp (May 8, 2003)

Strongbad! 

Paintball or Rugby


----------



## NismoSERTurbo (Mar 19, 2003)

Paintball

which came first, the chicken or the egg?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Who cares so long as we can eat them!

Crazier Terrorists: Algerians, Arabs or white people


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

white people

malibu's most wanted or americas most wanted?


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

Malibu most wanted.

Cock or balls?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

sound of crickets....

I prefer box, if you don't mind. 

to chop or not to chop?


----------



## johnebp (May 8, 2003)

as long as it's not my penis, chop all you want.

siegfried or roy?


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

roy

moon or mars


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

moon

moon (Y) or flash (.Y.)?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

flash (.)(.)


err... (.Y.) or (. )( .)?


----------



## johnebp (May 8, 2003)

( o Y o )

ps2 game or porno?


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

*longest thread*

http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=14177&page=73&pp=20

we have more views, but you have more posts.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Better Area of cali/corresponding post

Nor. Cali/Northern Alliance or Cent. Cali/Who's from the Fresno area?


----------



## johnebp (May 8, 2003)

both.

rx-7 or Eliza Dushku ?


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

RX-7

eat out or home cooked?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

eat out, less work

deliver pizza or deliver chinese food?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

pizza foos
ollie north (fox news worker) olliver north (regaen years)


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

chinese... you scare me. 

weirder: make-your-own buffet pizza or make-your-own buffet noodles?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

make your own pizza

desktop case or minitower case for your pc


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

what case? I go nude with multiple fans. 

xenon headlights or a rally rack?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

xenon headlights....the rally look isn't that "in" in the states as it is here...


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> *
> Ollie North (fox news worker) vs. Oliver North (regaen years) *


----------



## johnebp (May 8, 2003)

Oliver North

Olson Twins or 350z?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

350z since i dont know if the twins would be my sugar mommas i would like the twins in the 350z


bram strokers dracula vs mary shellys frankenstien


----------



## Classic XE (May 2, 2002)

350Z, for now. Olsen twins in about 5 or 6 years when they're legal, then they can buy me any car I want.


Star Wars or Star Trek.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Neither... I'm a hardcore sci-fi fan, and both SUCK....

heck, star trek... the writing is better. 

Wasabi or Jalapenos?


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

jalapeños!

Hyundai or Daewoo?


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

Daewoo...cause i can.


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Almond Joy or MOunds?


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Almond Joy...

Apple Cider, or Chocolate Milk?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Apple Cider (but only if it's fresh)

Angel Soft or Charmin?


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

Angel soft?

NOS or Not?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Nitrous all the way! 

Asprin or Tylenol?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Tylenol

Viagra or really fine woman


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Really fine women

Alize or Hypnotiq?


----------



## johnebp (May 8, 2003)

Hypnotiq

your place or mine?


----------



## sultan (Mar 11, 2003)

mine










OR


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

definitely...

what's worse...

greasy fries and softdrink dispenser crap 
or
bull testicles...?


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

bull testicles.

To be or not to be?


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

not to be fo sho..

lasik surgery, or a gun to the head..


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Lasik, as its deadliness is much less blunt

Death Star or Preparation h?


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

Preaparation h!

Star wars or Space balls?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Space Balls! :banana:

"_Prepare to fast forward!_"

"_Fast forwarding... *sir!*_"

 to be or not to be... *REPOST!*

scarier:

himilefrontier with a sawzall
or
krylonkoopa with a banana waffle?


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

koopa with a banana waffle! ughghghghgh!

Dan-zig with a jimmy hat or Koopa with a jimmy hat?


----------



## johnebp (May 8, 2003)

Dan-zig with a jimmy hat

Black Chrome or Chrome... Chrome?


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

Black Chrome

to sex or not to sex?


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

to sex

natural disasters which would you rather endure

earthquake or hurricane?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Hurricane!

Nuclear war or biological war?


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

not much of a choice hows about bio-nuclear war! hehehehe....

paddington bear or winnie the pooh?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

eeyore. pooh pooh head! 

Dr. Frankenstein or Dr. Pepper?


----------



## gti-rSE-R (Oct 20, 2003)

Dr. Frankenstien

BBDET or GTi-R?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

GTiR

Sandwhich with the crust or without?


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

With crust

Leno or Letterman?


----------



## johnebp (May 8, 2003)

Leno?

Don King or King Kong?


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

King kong cause he got the girl.

Mario or Luigi?


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

Luigi

Mario or Wario?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Toad...

getting jiggy with the princess. 

Tree or Telephone pole?


----------



## covertpolarbear (Oct 31, 2003)

tree..

rice or oatmeal?


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

Oatmeal

Entrance or Exit?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

*Exit Only*

Sentra or 200sx?


----------



## UofLsentra (May 25, 2003)

Sentra

Doodoo or Caca


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

Caca, sounds funnier

Dipstick or dildo?


----------



## covertpolarbear (Oct 31, 2003)

dipstick

numb nuts, or sterile


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

sterile.....

just your body dipped in boiling water for 10 seconds or just your head dipped in boiling water for 1 second?


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

my head dipped in boiling water for 1 second...

gay love, or gay sex


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Gay sex and only if 2 women are performing the act. The thought of men doing that just makes me sick (I'm puking now).

350Z or Mazda RX-8?


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

350z (well you sure bsed around my question)

pee or poo


----------



## Lisa (Jul 27, 2002)

pee

Potentially longest thread or Say something about the person above thread?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

is that even a legal questing? PTT all day!

more girls in NF
or
Keep it a sausagefest?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Ladies would be nice b/c leg humping leads to hilarious moments

Honey or Dijon Mustard


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

Dijon Mustard! I love mustard!

Outdoor Sex or Indoor Sex?


----------



## NissanB132gtr (Oct 29, 2003)

outdoor sex definetly  

top or bottom?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Top

S13 or AE86 for Drifting?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

AE86

Run for exercise or lift weights for exercise?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

I pity the foo who doesn't Run fo exercise


Who you wanna do:Both pretty

a)Virgin college lesbian

b)Horny college slut


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Virgin college lesbeian. Cause I don't know where the other one's been...

Get a haircut from a barber or do it yourself?


----------



## Vee (Nov 21, 2003)

DIY!

Urine or mine?


----------



## scrub brush (Dec 31, 2002)

mine

with a fox or in a box?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

In a box

In a house or with a mouse?


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

in a house

whore or conserve?


----------



## scrub brush (Dec 31, 2002)

conserve

thing one or thing two?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Thing Two

red fish or blue fish?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

blue fish

yeast infection or period stains?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Hahaha this thread is back!!!

Neither!! Both are gross.

Tuna in a can or tuna in a bag?


----------



## halfshaft (Nov 2, 2003)

Tuna in can

Gun or knife?


----------



## BBDETSER (Nov 24, 2003)

Knife (more everyday uses)

BBDET or GTi-R?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

GTI-R...

swallow another dude, or get your face burned with an iron


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Wow, the return.

I'd take the iron.

Colts or Chiefs


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

chiefs they got a cooler name.

Moms Pussy or Dads Dick


----------



## halfshaft (Nov 2, 2003)

I'll take the sister

poop or pee?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Poop... Its funner to do off the top of a high rise.

RB20DET or SR20DET


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

RB20DET 

money...save it or spend it


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Go shopping! :woowoo: 

Life in prison or death penalty?


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

life in prison,all the ass you could ask for plus you can kill as many people as you like knowing you arent going anywhere else

H2 parked on your nuts or jerk off in front of your boss


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

Jerk off in front of your boss, she might be a hottie....

God or Satan?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

God

New MINI or old Mini?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Old mini.

push ups or pull ups?


----------



## STI_vs_EVO (Aug 11, 2003)

pull ups..(they can save your life)

shot in head? or heart?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

edit:

head

electric razor or hand powerd


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

HAnd Powered.

burp or fart?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

hand job...err...powered

"smoking" or drinking?


----------



## STI_vs_EVO (Aug 11, 2003)

drinking

sonic or knuckles?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

brass knuckles


Maya Angelou or Bee Arthur?


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

Maya Angelou...

350Z or 240Z?


----------



## xxxxxxxRR5 (Jan 11, 2004)

350z

White cars or Black cars?


----------



## quarterkorean (Jan 6, 2004)

black cars.



white girls or black girls?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

white gurlz

root beer or cream soda?


----------



## Lukesblkser (Dec 23, 2003)

Cream soda.

boost or not to boost?


----------



## halfshaft (Nov 2, 2003)

No boost (Webers!!)

First gen Datsun Skyline GT-R or Toyota 2000GT?


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

First Gen Skyline...

A hurts doughnut or Hurts, don't it?


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

hurts dont it 
makes you tougher

krispy kreme or Dunkin donuts


----------



## Lisa (Jul 27, 2002)

Dunkin

Play with a Slinky or Play with a Yo-Yo


----------



## Imobejoas (Jul 4, 2003)

play with a Yo-yo


Duncan or yomega?


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

yomega brain I got one

cats or dogs


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Mogs.









Parody Sci-Fi or Serious Sci-Fi


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

parody I think scifi sucks

spiderman or quicksilver


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

spiderman


ancient cutlass or new kia


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

new kia

turbo or supercharger


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

March Superturbo. 

Column A or Column Z?


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

column Z

sushi or tofu


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

tofu

w/ a peanut butter sammich

Honey or Grape Jelly


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

smuckers concord grape.

fision or fusion


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

fision

Wayne Gretzky or Brett Hull?


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

gretzky...

Grant Hill or Damon Hill?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

Hill.

Sacrifice Bunt or Swing for the fences.


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

Swing it!

Papayas or Avocados?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Always Papaya!

Suzuki GSXR series or Yamaha R series


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

gixxer 


whitesnake or journey


----------



## halfshaft (Nov 2, 2003)

Dont stop, belivein'...

Skid Row or Poison


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Sebastian Bach OWNZ


Happy Gilmor or Billy Madison


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

gilmore 4 lyfe

animal house or fast times at ridgemont high


----------



## xxxxxxxRR5 (Jan 11, 2004)

animal house

5 speed or 6 speed?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

5.. never driven a good 6. I hate spec V 6

ipod or sing to yourself in the car


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

http://www.ipodsdirtysecret.com/

mini disk or zip disk


----------



## kwd2kSE (Jul 9, 2003)

mini disk

300ZX calipers or wilwood?


----------



## xxxxxxxRR5 (Jan 11, 2004)

never heard of wilwood. So 300ZX calipers for my s13 240 

Turbo, or Twin turbo?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

NEVER HEARD OF WILWOOD?!?!

quad turbo W12 

blow pop or tootsie pop


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

tootsie pop

running with knives or running with scissors?


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

running with knives

eowin or arwen?


----------



## halfshaft (Nov 2, 2003)

arwein, of course.

1967 Chevy Corvair Yenko Spitfire , (with 240hp N/A aircooled flat 6)

or

1972 Porsche 911 RS, stock,(with 200?hp N/A aircooled flat 6)


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

The Chevy....

Imperial or Chrysler Imperial


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

Imperial

Mary Kate or Ashley?


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

Ashley

Leonardo, Donatello, Raphael or Michealangelo?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Leonardo

Greatest athlete of all time:
Muhammad Ali or Michael Jordan?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Ali, the humor put him over the top

French Toast or Pancakes


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

french toast 

sex or blow job


----------



## Nismo21503 (Oct 29, 2003)

Sex!

R33 or R34 Skyline


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

r34

taco bell or mcdonalds


----------



## halfshaft (Nov 2, 2003)

Mcdonalds

Pitcher or catcher


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

In terms of baseball.... Catcher. 

Swatch or Rolex


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

Rolex...

The Muppet Show or Sesame Street?


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

S12ken said:


> Rolex...
> 
> The Muppet Show or Sesame Street?


sesame street.

pitcher or pint?

-Nick


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

pitcher of Kool Aid

RB20 or SR20DET


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

sr

aston martin or jaguar


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

aston martin

Family Guy or the Simpson


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

Simpsons

Sparco or Recaro?


----------



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

Sparco

MSN or Yahoo?


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

MSN

Yahoos, or Yuppies?


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

Yahoos

Shit or Poo?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

POO!

donkey kong or O.G mario bros arcade game(just the pipes and mario and luigi not the nes game)


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Donkey Kong

Sluts or Whores?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

trick question, they are both adams mother.

older women (MILFS) or younger women (17-20)


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

milfs.....(choosing a lady is like choosing wine. gets better with age...but not when its too old!) ....*think about that

HOME DEPOT or LOWES ?????


----------



## kwd2kSE (Jul 9, 2003)

Home Depot

Focal or JL Audio


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

JL Audio...

Flatten a Honda or Blow up a Honda?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

drive it if its free!

larry the cable guy or jeff foxworthy


----------



## TofuShop (Oct 15, 2003)

Flatten a Honda

Lock this thread or read another


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Read another.

Drip coffee or the one where you just mix in with hot water?


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

Drip,

decaf or regular


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

regular

driving alone or with your friens/a hot chick???


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

driving alone (people weigh alot)

adam west or micheal keaton


----------



## sentra2nr (May 26, 2003)

maxpower559 said:


> driving alone (people weigh alot)
> 
> adam west or micheal keaton


Keaton

formula 1 or Autobacs


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

Autobacs... more exciting, less predictable

Raplh or Michael Schumacher?


----------



## sentra2nr (May 26, 2003)

mikey..

:fluffy: or :banhump:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

:fluffy: 

sabertooth or wolverine


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

:woowoo: wolverine, 

( 0 )( 0 ) big fake ones or (o)(o) small real ones?


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

(o)(o) <----i like the feel of real

performance car parts or using parts off a performance car? (ex. FastBrake BBK or AD22vf upgrade nx2000)


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

The ghettoer, the better. Parts bin upgrades pwn

Camera phone or Decent camera + phone


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

vodKA said:


> The ghettoer, the better. Parts bin upgrades pwn
> 
> Camera phone or Decent camera + phone


i like simplicity, camera phone( also good for naughty pics, you know where the camera is at all times, no snooping 

Patriots or Panthers???


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

patriots

brillance or intelligence?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

stupidity all the way.

who?


----------



## STI_vs_EVO (Aug 11, 2003)

me


tidey whities or boxers


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

boxers

Commando or Thong


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

thong

sportbikes or harly davidson?


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Sportsbike

Sports or Extreme Sports


----------



## TofuShop (Oct 15, 2003)

Extreme Sports

B15 SE-R Spec V or B14 SE-R


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

b15 4 me....

greedy or hks


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

maxpower559 said:


> b15 4 me....
> 
> greedy or hks



Greddy,

JIC of TEIN


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

apexi

paper or plastic


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

definetly plastic( i sacking paper)


sweedish women or french women


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

sveedish

Corn or Rice


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

Corn or Rice[/QUOTE]


corn

pen or pencil


----------



## fastmode (Nov 25, 2003)

Pen

snowboarding or skiiing?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

snowboarding

older women or younger?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

cherry poppin' action!

how much is that dog in the window, arf arf?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> cherry poppin' action!
> 
> how much is that dog in the window, arf arf?



it depends, are we still talking about women??

350z or 300zx TT?


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

350Z...

Mercedes Mc Laren SLR or Bugatti Veyron?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

either.

never having to poo or pee again.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Don't particularly mind either

Wheat or Rye Bread


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

wheat all the way...

shitty job with good pay or good job with shitty pay?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

good job with shitty pay

one gorgeous girl or 3 decent to ugly girls


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

one gorgeous one...

always being hot or always being cold?


----------



## mrRICEguy (Jan 1, 2004)

always being cold...easier to see womens nipples when its cold

pogs or pokemon cards??


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

pokemon it is i guess???

domestic beer or import beer??

-Nick


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

domestic beer, im just now developing a taste

having ur family find out you had a homosexual encounter, or getting cought masterbating by your mom dad and siblings


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

cought masturbating, less to explain...

worst us lead war,
Vietnam or Desert Storm 1, 2 and 3?


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

mommy said was is a bad thing for tough guys and homosexuals. i say desert storm opps.

big bling bling wheels(not chromo) 17'' or bigger with little rubber OR smaller wheels with more rubber, say 16'' or smaller???


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Smaller with stiff sidewalls

Latex or Goatskin condoms?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

goatskin
tears for fears or men at work


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Tough one. Men at Work

Nestle Quick or Ovaltine?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

Quick is the shit i got some in my cupboard.


onion rings or french fries


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

1/2 and 1/2 I like them both

fries in a frosty or fries on your burger


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

neither! but if i had to choose, fries on da burger....

Buffalo Wings: with bone or boneless???


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

wit da bones foo!

rat pack or brat pack


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

rat pack biotch!

thundercats or Voltron


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

ill form the head! voltron both versions


dinoriders or g.i jizoe


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

GI Joe!!!........Cobraaaaaaaa

Marlboro or camel


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

I don't smoke, but i like the smell of Marlboros

m & m's or skittles?


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

sour skittles

Tein or Jic


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

tien.


who would win in a fight beavis or butthead


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

beavis. hes got the shakes all the time. so you know hes @ leist doing _blow_ 

britney spears or christina A.???? hum....


----------



## mrRICEguy (Jan 1, 2004)

christina....ill anal inject her sooo good

do u like ur cup filled with water half full or half empty?


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

half full...

2 fast 2 furious or biker boyz?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

No! s12ken has been banished to the hello kitty forums and has been suscribed to every gay porn site around. for asking that question


dr.zoidberg or hermes


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

ZOIDBERG!

Patty or Selma?

(btw: IBTL :crazy: )


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

Selma

Mary Jane or Opie?


----------



## mrRICEguy (Jan 1, 2004)

mary jane....

bevis or butthead?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

beavis

janet boob's or michael's ?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Janet's

Open Thread or Close Thread?!


CLOSED!!!! Die Thread Die!!!!


----------

